# Jim Cornette



## Rabid_Rabbit (Nov 4, 2019)

Meltzer doesn't know shit about anything. Cornette is a genius in every way way in comparsion to him. Hmm not hard to figure out who to follow and even admire respect. Guess it is hard for some simple minds.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Cornette > Meltzer :heston

jesus christ some people.


Jim is good people and doesn't hold back. The business could use more people like him.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Also Cornette ran Ohio for years, which produced talent like Brock, Cena and all your other favorite stars of the last 18 years or so, but yeah Jim is trash right? :mj4


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m starting to think Cornette was right about AEW all along....


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Isn’t he the guy who had mummies in his old promotion?


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I wasn't born in the era where wrestling made sense but this video game wrestling where they spam a million moves and no sell everything is absurd.

Cornette > Meltzer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Cornette is a straight up carny but I tend to trust his word over Meltzer, who isn't always accurate in his reporting.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Jim Cornette is a wrestling historian. He's a legend and one of the all time great story tellers. However the business has left Cornette in the past. He still thinks the ideas of the 80s will work in todays environment and that's just simply not true. I like Jim and I hate Jim...both are real easy to do.

Dave Meltzer is just a fucking idiot.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

While Cornette did co-found the promotion, isn't it Rick Rubin's idea to have this movie gimmick in the first place? Then again he approved of it too so I guess that's on him too. They had a guy who was wrapped in bandages that could barely move, who was claimed to have been resurrected with magic and doesn't "expose the business" :lmao

Honestly though, they are both full of shit. But I'd listen to Cornette due to his actual experience in the pro wrestling business rather than someone who's just writing/commentating and never really had anything else to do with the business. My only gripe with Cornette is he's still stuck in the past and things that used to work before doesn't really work now. Maybe back in their day when suspension of disbelief is easier to do when it wasn't overexposed as to now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

What is the context of this thread? What did Meltzer say about Jim?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hating on Cornette just because he doesn’t like the wrestling you like wouldn’t make you any better than you claim Cornette to be.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I feel like Jim Cornette is a lot like Vince McMahon, amazing wrestling mind in the 80s and into the 90s, still holding on early 2000s, but in 2019 is just so out of touch with the modern fans. Jim isn't as deluded as Vince is but he definitely has some very dated views.

As for comparisons between Cornette and Meltzer, completely irrelevant imo, one is a long timer promoter, booker and on screen personality and the other reports news, backstage reports and gives his own opinions and reviews. This is as apples to oranges as you can get.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> Also Cornette ran Ohio for years, which produced talent like Brock, Cena and all your other favorite stars of the last 18 years or so, but yeah Jim is trash right? :mj4


And every promotion that he has touched either fired or him or went out of business.

Smoky Mountain
OVW
ROH
Impact
MLW
Let's see how long he lasts on the NWA.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cornette stays relevant by bashing others. Its all the loser has going for him. Just wait until NWA fires him for making gross or insane comments.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Clique said:


> Hating on Cornette just because he doesn’t like the wrestling you like wouldn’t make you any better than you claim Cornette to be.


But it has nothing to do with Wrestling with Cornette with his bashing of AEW. It's personally, it's clear he hates the ground The Bucks and Omega cause they called him out on his bullshit when he was in ROH. You seem like a smart guy, don't tell me you believe this is all down to personal taste in wrestling with Cornette. Cause it ain't.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Clique said:


> Hating on Cornette just because he doesn’t like the wrestling you like wouldn’t make you any better than you claim Cornette to be.


I hate him because he a grumpy old cunt who tells people to kill themselves over the dumbest shit. Fuck him.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

looper007 said:


> But it has nothing to do with Wrestling with Cornette with his bashing of AEW. It's personally, it's clear he hates the ground The Bucks and Omega cause they called him out on his bullshit when he was in ROH. You seem like a smart guy, don't tell me you believe this is all down to personal taste in wrestling with Cornette. Cause it ain't.


OP should add this context to the topic because it's pretty random and basic, hence my general my response.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Corny is right 90% of the time and Meltzer is a wrestling-nobody compared to him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like listening to Cornette's rants. 

I don't always agree with him and most of the time, he sounds like an old man yelling at the sky, but he's fun. 

Oh so he doesn't like AEW...are you shocked? 

That's like being shocked that Scorsese doesn't like the MCU. Come on guys. No one honestly expected him to like it, right?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:ha


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Corny usually at least has some kind of a valid point, but he's also quite clearly playing up his hate for the sake of drawing money and attention from his fan base. He's got his little world and it seems to make him happy so I won't begrudge him that, but this culture of "hate watching" is something I don't get.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lesenfanteribles said:


> While Cornette did co-found the promotion, isn't it Rick Rubin's idea to have this movie gimmick in the first place? Then again he approved of it too so I guess that's on him too. They had a guy who was wrapped in bandages that could barely move, who was claimed to have been resurrected with magic and doesn't "expose the business" :lmao


Wait wait wait wait...

Are you telling me that WCW ripped off Smokey Mountain Wrestling to create The Yeti?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I sometimes agree with him(like his opinion of Joey Ryan I agree with) but sometimes I don't agree with him(as pointed out, he's stuck in the 80s and that stuff doesn't work anymore.) he's fun to listen to no matter what tho, just him ranting can leave me laughing. I mean hell I even laugh at the stuff I disagree with because of how dumb I think it is, but him ranting about it makes it great.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Cornette and Meltzer can both kiss my ass, brother. :hogan


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

Jim Cornette is a life long heal and is working the fuck out of everyone and loving every minute of it.

He's worked out how to be a real heel in this era.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I like Cornette, think he’s just hilarious. Do I agree with him on everything, certainly not. You can still like and respect people you don’t agree with. Jim’s type of wrestling, like what’s being presented in NWA is boring the crap out of me, I really love what AEW are doing. I would still love to sit down with Cornette over a sprite or two and listen to him tell stories.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

I am always interested in what Jim has to say as his experience and overall knowledge of Wrestling in general is second to none. it might be just me but he seems to have his mind made up on certain individuals.

For example - 

Joey Janella , Chuck Taylor , Kenny Omega, Bucks, Orange Cassidy - They could change their whole style and be the type of wrestler that Jim craves tomorrow and he'd still find something he didn't like about them.

He has his favorites too. God forbid anyone say anything bad about Seth Rollins' latest run but according to Jim, he's a top level talent. 

I think some of Jim's comments about wrestling and how to do certain things, still carry a lot of weight in today's current style but I find his constant, personal vendetta's against certain wrestlers, drag it down somewhat .


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

It was their attempt to capitalize on pop culture and also rip.off the undertaker/Paul Bearer gimmick.the only person who got over with the larger than life gimmick was Jim mitchel


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Wait wait wait wait...
> 
> Are you telling me that WCW ripped off Smokey Mountain Wrestling to create The Yeti?


The possibility is there.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Tell em' Hawk! said:


> I am always interested in what Jim has to say as his experience and overall knowledge of Wrestling in general is second to none. it might be just me but he seems to have his mind made up on certain individuals.
> 
> For example -
> 
> ...


Cornette's insistence that Omega is pure atomic hot trash at every single thing he says or does and Rollins as a truly top-level top guy talent is CERTAINLY his most current out of touch old man opinion.

Cornies not often straight-up full-on WRONG, but that's one of them.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

MontyCora said:


> *Cornette's insistence that Omega is pure atomic hot trash at every single thing he says or does and Rollins as a truly top-level top guy talent is CERTAINLY his most current out of touch old man opinion.*
> 
> Cornies not often straight-up full-on WRONG, but that's one of them.


This.

I am by no means a Kenny Superfan. In fact, I never really bothered to go out out of my way to watch his Japan stuff. From what I have seen in his AEW matches, he can clearly work safely and has good fundamentals. His matches are entertaining.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I see the Kenny Olivia and Little Dog Pockets fans are out in force.

The guy knows his wrestling stuff.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Hangman said:


> I see the Kenny Olivia and Little Dog Pockets fans are out in force.
> 
> The guy knows his wrestling stuff.


Olivier.

If you're going to reference a joke, understand the joke.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

"I wanna slice Kenny Omegas throat from one side to the other" - An actual quote from Jim Cornette. 


Cornette is a cunt who has wished death on multiple people.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Dont care about him think he is playing a gimmick. But some of his comments cross the legal line and if some of the guys wanted to sue him they could


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

My favourite 'Cornetteism' is his bashing of a few AEW lads who aren't ripped or muscular. That immediately equates (In Jim's mind) that they are terrible wrestlers and shouldn't be on National Television .

This is Jim Cornette who managed "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton on Turner's station for years. Mr Potato, Bobby Fucking Eaton!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I like a lot of old Cornette stuff like when he’s talking about the territory days and 80s/90s wrestling. I don’t listen to him as much now, he just sounds like an old man bitching about every little thing. I can’t really take people like him anymore who bitch and complain 24/7.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I generally agree with Cornette on most issues and always listen to and enjoy his podcasts. My main complaint with him is that he's living in the past. Stuff that worked in the 80's just won't work now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't really take Cornette serious. For one, he's always working. For second, he types & talks like the personification of everything he claims to hate, Donald Trump. For someone who claims they are morally prinicipled, he has no self-awareness. And three, has anyone seen the lunatics he attracts? The worst the wrestling industry has crawling in the darkest depths.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The omega stuff has nothing to do with called out and everything to do with exposing the business. Cornette holds grudges. Hell he just admitted on his show that his only real beef with triple H was his not being sorry about the curtain call. Is he abrasive? sure. But nowadays he's toned way the fuck down, and he's a fountain of information.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Meltzer is a stupid idiot


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I watch his youtube videos. Cornette is hilarious even though I disagree with almost everything he says at least 90% of it. I don't take my opinions that serious that I will hate everyone who disagrees. I don't agree with Cornette but I can still listen and laugh at his humor and not take it so seriously. It's wrestling talk at the end of the day not politics. It's not that serious. Kenny Omega is my favorite wrestler and I love the Young Bucks. Cornette despises them and I am fine with that. It's not like Cornette doesn't think Omega and the Bucks are not talented. He says they are great athletes and wrestlers he just doesn't like the structure of their matches and the way they carry themselves.

Cornette is a dumbass but a funny one. That's the good kind. At least you can laugh at them.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

He's great when it comes to fundimental wrestling psychology. However, i wouldn't trust him to book a show from top-to-bottom. His Kayfabe Commentaries: Rebooking the WCW Invasion was a downright embarassment.


I do agree with him on several points pertaining to the AEW product. _Of course_ Dave would have issues with that since he's in bed with them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

hes a terrible person to work with and already caused PR problems to NWA with his stupid comments.

ROH during his regime was fucking awful. the very much loyal fanbase they used to have almost abounded the product and top guys weren't happy. he thought Young Bucks, Steen and Generico were useless yet pushed guys like Bennett and THE FUCKING HEADBANGERS. 
hes obviously a great talker (as manager, can't stand him on commentary tbh, talks waayyy too much) and very passionate but his vision about pro wrestling is outdated.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Did anyone actually read what he said about Cornette? Basically complimented him in a bunch of ways but then just said he doesnt give credit to new stars and isnt giving AEW a chance and that it's too early to say the shit he does after just a month of TV. 

All of that is absolutely correct. Cornette doesn't want to like the product so he glosses over stuff that is clearly over and worked just cause he didnt like it personally. Look this new era of wrestling isnt presented for people like Jim, give Dave credit for adapting and respecting both the old school and the new. 

People just slamming Dave aren't really paying attention or fall into that same category as Jim.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I love listening to Cornette, dude is hilarious and knows his shit about wrestling. I don't listen to Meltzer at all and didn't know who the fuck he was until I signed up on this forum.

With that being said I don't really care for NWA power, not my cup of tea. It's patterned after the 1980s style of presentation of wrestling and that's not what I grew up watching. Still love listening to Cornette though.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

How dare anyone talk shit about a guy who's only known because he talks shit about everyone.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Gh0stFace said:


> Like Dave Meltzer confirmed, this guy comes across like a complete hater. Fuck his 300+ year wrestling experience, he's a fucking idiot trying to remain relevant


I totally understand, if people dislike Cornette. *But starting such a thread with "like Dave Meltzer confirmed" is a joke!* Cornette got the credibility and experience in wrestling, which Dave is dreaming of. Cornette did everything (incl. sh$t) and saw everything (incl. sh%t) from all perspectives in wrestling. Dave is still an outsider, living from the few informations the promotions drop to him.

Also, Dave is the one who tries to stay relevant with making up stories or copy/paste them from other guys. His contacts to WWE dropped to zero meanwhile and he is totally pissed over this. Therefore he plays nice guy for AEW. (Which is not AEW`s fault.)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dude loves Cody, Jericho, MJF, Page, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus among others and I definitely remember him giving AEW the win in their first head-to-head with NXT. Some parts of AEW he's a big fan of so he can't be a hater.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Dude loves Cody, Jericho, MJF, Page, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus among others and I definitely remember him giving AEW the win in their first head-to-head with NXT. Some parts of AEW he's a big fan of so he can't be a hater.


He also likes Nyla Rose and Britt Baker and a few "halfs" from the tag team division.
He is not a big fan of Moxley, but he said worse things about Moxley when he was in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Once I started actually listening to Cornette I realized he talks just like us fans do. He shits on what he doesn't like the same way posters here shit on things they don't like. I can't say I've ever listened to Meltzer. I do envy his career though, making big bucks to watch wrestling. Somehow making yourself a respected name, despite doing nothing of real merit lol.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Gh0stFace said:


> Like Dave Meltzer confirmed, this guy comes across like a complete hater. Fuck his 300+ year wrestling experience, he's a fucking idiot trying to remain relevant




i am someone who can talk about politics without getting pissed but you shut your filthy mouth about James Earl Cornette!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jim Cornette ain’t shit


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cornette has been right about pretty much everything about AEW so far. He is a hater. But not a liar.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cornette has been right about pretty much everything about AEW so far. He is a hater. But not a liar.


Not even close.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Once I started actually listening to Cornette I realized he talks just like us fans do. He shits on what he doesn't like the same way posters here shit on things they don't like. I can't say I've ever listened to Meltzer. I do envy his career though, making big bucks to watch wrestling. Somehow making yourself a respected name, despite doing nothing of real merit lol.


 I am sure meltzer did a lot of things of merit......


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> I am sure meltzer did a lot of things of merit......


I mean his newsletter and ratings system are really useless to the wrestling business in the grand scheme of things. But the fact he's made a decades long career off giving his opinion and giving 2nd hand information to nosey fans is amazing.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Daily reminder that the Wrestling Observer Hall of Fame is more legit that Vince's club since current and retired wrestlers/managers/persons on the industry vote on it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean his newsletter and ratings system are really useless to the wrestling business in the grand scheme of things. But the fact he's made a decades long career off giving his opinion and giving 2nd hand information to nosey fans is amazing.


you don't seem to know a lot about what meltzer does or how he functions. if you think he just comes out there and just shit out his opinion that's sad :lol 

and in fact his newsletter and his ratings are not even the biggest part of his business or what he does. the work of documentation necessary to produce the content is enormous, the house shows, the numbers I mean o won't explain it to you since google exist. 

but if you really think he makes his money by rating matches and throwing away random information then you are naive :lol


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> Cornette > Meltzer :heston
> 
> jesus christ some people.
> 
> ...


He can get _real heat_ by just giving his opinion. The current crop of play-fighters can learn a thing or 5 from him.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

BlackieDevil said:


> He can get _real heat_ by just giving his opinion. The current crop of play-fighters can learn a thing or 5 from him.


Good thing that his opinion is irrelevant since he was proved wrong by facts 5 years ago.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean his newsletter and ratings system are really useless to the wrestling business in the grand scheme of things. But the fact he's made a decades long career off giving his opinion and giving 2nd hand information to nosey fans is amazing.


I think his schtick became more about opinions in the last decade and a half. His pieces from 80's and 90's are still the best source information about the history of the business around the world. He was the man sharing the info back then. The work he was putting covering every single noteworthy place in the business is praise worthy. Things have changed drastically though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> you don't seem to know a lot about what meltzer does or how he functions. if you think he just comes out there and just shit out his opinion that's sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet what actual merit is that to the wrestling business? Is Meltzer keeping records actually making the wrestling business money or moving it forward? What you're saying doesn't really show his importance to the business. He can be a hard worker and knowledgeable and still be of no real use to the actual business of wrestling.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

jim cornette thinks that interactive entertainment and the people that advocate it are inheritly inferior, he is off the list


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I think his schtick became more about opinions in the last decade and a half. His pieces from 80's and 90's are still the best source information about the history of the business around the world. He was the man sharing the info back then. The work he was putting back then covering every single noteworthy place in the business back then is praise worthy. Things have changed drastically though.


I get that, it still doesn't change my opinion on his place in the business. It's non-essential if he didn't exist I don't see the business being in some totally different place.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

We really need a come to Jesus moment on Dave Meltzer because the guy DOES NOT report his opinion as facts - people on the internet do. He's a blogger and a journalist who does a lot of commentary and opinion pieces. If people take his thoughts and make threads about them where THEY claim to be facts, that's not his fault

Especially since on the rare occasions where he does say he has actual real sources, Meltzer is usually correct. He's spoiled MULTIPLE events this year that nobody saw coming. Yet people still go after his editorials as if he's calling those facts - he doesn't



RapShepard said:


> And yet what actual merit is that to the wrestling business? Is Meltzer keeping records actually making the wrestling business money or moving it forward? What you're saying doesn't really show his importance to the business. He can be a hard worker and knowledgeable and still be of no real use to the actual business of wrestling.


What are you talking about? What kind of economics is this lol. He makes enough money for his business to justify its utility to others. He doesn't have a responsibility to wrestling as a whole. He's a fan who enough people enjoy listening to. There's a market for what he's doing, that's called business


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> We really need a come to Jesus moment on Dave Meltzer because the guy DOES NOT report his opinion as facts - people on the internet do. He's a blogger and a journalist who does a lot of commentary and opinion pieces. If people take his thoughts and make threads about them where THEY claim to be facts, that's not his fault
> 
> Especially since on the rare occasions where he does say he has actual real sources, Meltzer is usually correct. He's spoiled MULTIPLE events this year that nobody saw coming. Yet people still go after his editorials as if he's calling those facts - he doesn't
> 
> ...




only problem i have with meltzer is that his criteria for a 5 star match has greatly decreased over the years. the inflation of the rating system makes a 5 star match matter less than it once did.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Especially since on the rare occasions where he does say he has actual real sources, Meltzer is usually correct.


Not really. It looks like that, because he tells a lot of things, which are common knowledge anyway. Therefore, his wrong stuff (Harper is done) seems to be a minority.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> What are you talking about? What kind of economics is this lol. He makes enough money for his business to justify its utility to others. He doesn't have a responsibility to wrestling as a whole. He's a fan who enough people enjoy listening to. There's a market for what he's doing, that's called business


What I'm talking about is very simple. The fact that he's made so much money off of wrestling, while not actually being in the business is amazing. The fact he has no 1st hand experience in the wrestling business, yet has made a name for himself is amazing to me. He's so unessential to the business, yet so unavoidable it's damn near baffling.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

At least I can listen to Cornette talk. Meltzer can't even finish a thought without stuttering into another one. It's impossible to listen to that guy speak, I don't know how some people can listen to his podcast.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I mean.... Dave Meltzer ain’t shit either

There are people on this forum whose opinion I put higher than both of those bums

Including my own opinion

It is what it is


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

Cornette may be very old school but he knows the business and has some very good points about AEW. Especially about how AEW just throws indie wrestlers out there and just expects fans to know or care who they are.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

cease2exist said:


> Cornette may be very old school but he knows the business and has some very good points about AEW. Especially about how AEW just throws indie wrestlers out there and just expects fans to know or care who they are.


Who expects that? In the 'old days' wrestling was exactly like that. You went out and had to get over. You didn't start out over. And whether you do or not determines your success. That certainly appears to be how AEW is doing it.

The promotion can't come out and get you over for you. The performer has to get over.

Did Bret or Austin or Rock get huge cheers when they first started their character arcs?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

In the ‘old days’ there was hardly promos and never video packages 

Sink or swim


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

I wonder if Cornette being involved with NWA has anything to do with his opinion that studio wrestling is synonymous with old school.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> We really need a come to Jesus moment on Dave Meltzer because the guy DOES NOT report his opinion as facts - people on the internet do. He's a blogger and a journalist who does a lot of commentary and opinion pieces. If people take his thoughts and make threads about them where THEY claim to be facts, that's not his fault
> 
> Especially since on the rare occasions where he does say he has actual real sources, Meltzer is usually correct. He's spoiled MULTIPLE events this year that nobody saw coming. Yet people still go after his editorials as if he's calling those facts - he doesn't


So much this. While he does have plenty of legitimate sources and does have actual news, people need to remember a lot of the things he says are either his own speculation off of a little information he heard (and if you go by Meltzer directly instead of second hand reporting he makes it very clear he's just trying to speculate) and a lot of reviews but people seem to misunderstand and think everything he says is being presented as facts when that's not the case. There is a huge gap between him saying he's heard plans from multiple people within a company or heard reports about someone being signed somewhere as opposed to "Someone within the company told me something kind of vague related to this topic, this is my assumption of what that means but this is just my thoughts rather than actual facts."



TripleG said:


> I like listening to Cornette's rants.
> 
> I don't always agree with him and most of the time, he sounds like an old man yelling at the sky, but he's fun.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Jim Cornette has a brilliant mind for creative and has contributed a lot of memorable angles to the WWF/E that are still being talked about to this day. In fact, Kane's perfect debut was all Cornette. Now, he had some stinkers too, but facts are facts, his batting average is very much on the positive. Cornette tends to be very opinionated sometimes and that puts off certain fans from taking him seriously, but this work more than speaks for itself. 

I don't think people realize Meltzer's contributions to the wrestling business or his impact on it. He's the only wrestling journalist or "gossip columnist" as some people like to call him who has produced consistently true analytics and metrics on wrestling shows (WWE, WCW, TNA, AEW and more). So much so that even influential people like Vince and Bischoff/Turner took him seriously, and in fact used information that he was selling. He was the only one who spoke the truth about the wrestling organization's steroid use while McMahon was doing anything and everything to keep everyone quiet (promise of jobs, money, etc). He reported the truth on the Montreal incident which was corroborated by what was happening during the Owen Hart death litigations. He also exposed Vince's, Triple HGH's, Bischoff's, Russo's, Heyman's and Prichard's lies on multiple occasions.

Contrary to popular belief, Meltzer has a good mind for the wrestling business too. In fact, he would be a better creative guy than the guy currently in charge of creative, Triple HGH. 

The dividing line between Meltzer and Cornette is that Meltzer is far more contemporary than Cornette. Cornette is still stuck in the old ways of wrestling and doesn't quite understand the millennial generation as it pertains to pro wrestling.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

cease2exist said:


> Cornette may be very old school but he knows the business and has some very good points about AEW. Especially about how AEW just throws indie wrestlers out there and just expects fans to know or care who they are.


You know the famous line that Dusty told Arn Anderson when he first met him right?.

"Go get Over". Applies to today's wrestling.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Good thing that his opinion is irrelevant since he was proved wrong by facts 5 years ago.


Please tell me more about those *FACTS*.


----------



## DannyMountain (Oct 27, 2017)

Cornette will never forget that fateful day where Kenny Omega engaged in a wrestling match with a 9 year old girl, and he hasn't been able to bring himself to compliment him on anything since he saw that video.

Then again he is the guy who punched Santino backstage at an OVW show because he thought Santino who was an audience member at the time was laughing at the Boogie Man when he should've been acting scared in his opinion


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

BlackieDevil said:


> Please tell me more about those *FACTS*.





> Young Bucks can't draw


*>**2018 was the peak in ROH history when it comes to attendance numbers and merchandise.

>Selling out ALL IN, Double or Nothing and ALL OUT in less than a day.*




> Kenny Omega


*>Sold out Osaka Jo-Hall three times when he main evented (13.000) venue btw*
*>Co-Main and Main evented the Tokyo Dome three times selling +30.000 tickets*



*Bullet Club sold 500.000 t-shirts in 2018.
*
I'm not spoon feeding you anymore. All those numbers are out there to check for yourself. AEW at this point has drawed more money than Jim's run on Smoky Mountain, ROH, Impact and MLW combined.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, the OP complains about Cornette for saying awful things to stay relevant, so then makes a thread making him relevant in the current conversation in the process.

Do the words "ironic" or counterproductive" come to mind?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> I'm not spoon feeding you anymore.


Chill man, you don't have to be such a prick about it.


----------



## Bad Guy Chico (Feb 22, 2010)

It's clear he has an agenda against Indy promotions and to some part aew, however when you listen to his podcast the same with Russo it's not all bad and to some degree they both make valid points and give good suggestions to get the casuals views up. Personally against others opinions I think both are a good hand to have back stage as agents as long as not directly booking.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

Tilon said:


> Who expects that? In the 'old days' wrestling was exactly like that. You went out and had to get over. You didn't start out over. And whether you do or not determines your success. That certainly appears to be how AEW is doing it.
> 
> The promotion can't come out and get you over for you. The performer has to get over.
> 
> Did Bret or Austin or Rock get huge cheers when they first started their character arcs?


Go get over is one thing, but give the guys an actual chance to build their character. Orange Cassidy just goes out and does his thing, no one knows why (unless you are an indy fan that follows him.) AEW is missing the why. There's a major lack of storytelling. For example if Impact Wrestling just brought out Eddie Edwards with his kendo stick every week talking about how hardcore he is, no one would give a rat's ass. But there's a story, he's got ongoing struggles in his marriage, now someone else on the roster is trying to get in the middle of that and it's creating a feud you can actually care about. Wrestling is bland without storytelling.

The main event scene in AEW is doing an ok job with that, but I still don't really get why Jon Moxley and Kenny Omega hate each other. Everything Jericho touches turns into gold, I get that, but now he's got this random group that doesn't really fit (although Sammy is starting to grow on me.) I guess Jake Hager in his role makes sense too, seems like they just threw LAX in there as the random tag team though. I guess my biggest gripe is you've got Moxley's feud and Jericho's feud as the two main stories each week but there's no other storylines. Every title should have feuds and storylines involved with them regularly. And there should be a couple non title feuds as well, like Moxley/Omega. That's what gives the wrestlers stories and meaning.

Rock/Austin also joined established brands. I guess the lack of star power (minus the few guys at the top) is what startles me. At least use guys like Dustin Rhodes in storylines with non established mainstream guys (90%) of the roster to put them over and establish them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that Jim Cornette is a career heel. So, some of you are definitely getting worked


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I think Cornette is entertaining to listen to but I dont agree with his taste in wrestling at all. Frequently shits on guys that are top stars and became top stars. He,s stuck in the 80s southern rasslin terrotories style and is as out of touch as all the other relics from that era. One examplee is his philosphy on heels and babyfaces. There is no middle line for him. Heel cheats and cusses the crowd. Face is a plain vanilla whitemeat babyface. People are over that shit and will not boo a wrestler for cheating if he,s talented. Thats where aew does it perfectly with gray area characters such as mox and mjf but he shits on them.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Psychosocial said:


> At least I can listen to Cornette talk. Meltzer can't even finish a thought without stuttering into another one. It's impossible to listen to that guy speak, I don't know how some people can listen to his podcast.


And y know bbbut the thing is... I mean.... When he first came in he was hot butt then y know hah things happend and I mean bbut (Repeat 100 times) and you have his show. A boxer with 500 pro fights sounds more coherent


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ger said:


> Not really. It looks like that, because he tells a lot of things, which are common knowledge anyway. Therefore, his wrong stuff (Harper is done) seems to be a minority.


No I'm talking about stuff that nobody saw coming. Not his idle speculation which, again, he does not present as _facts or legitimate predictions_ like Harper being done. I'm talking about when nobody saw Finn Balor's push coming and he reported it minutes into the show because someone told him what was going to happen. Stuff like that, when nooooobody thought Finn was going to fight Brock and he throws it out there just before it happens. The idea that he doesn't have sources is laughable 



jroc72191 said:


> only problem i have with meltzer is that his criteria for a 5 star match has greatly decreased over the years. the inflation of the rating system makes a 5 star match matter less than it once did.


Yeah his star ratings are a joke. I never really cared about them but 2019 fucking kiiiilled that whole system. Some of those Gargano matches :mj4 



RapShepard said:


> What I'm talking about is very simple. The fact that he's made so much money off of wrestling, while not actually being in the business is amazing. The fact he has no 1st hand experience in the wrestling business, yet has made a name for himself is amazing to me. He's so unessential to the business, yet so unavoidable it's damn near baffling.


I guess I just don't get the complaint. Every entertainment property has people like this. You don't have to be a politician to be a political pundit who makes money from listeners. Nate Silver never ran for president. Ariel Helwani has never had an MMA match. I'm not sure Roger Ebert ever made a movie (could be wrong) 

So I don't really get your complaint. He makes money because people like him and don't care that he's never "been in the business" :shrug


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I guess I just don't get the complaint. Every entertainment property has people like this. You don't have to be a politician to be a political pundit who makes money from listeners. Nate Silver never ran for president. Ariel Helwani has never had an MMA match. I'm not sure Roger Ebert ever made a movie (could be wrong)
> 
> So I don't really get your complaint. He makes money because people like him and don't care that he's never "been in the business" :shrug


Well it's not a complaint lol. I just think it's remarkable he's made so much money and got so much respect while never working in the business. Even with the Ariel and Ebert examples their money and respect in part is owed to being apart of official media, be it newspapers or websites with media credentials. I could be wrong, but I don't think Meltzer had that type of help.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

cease2exist said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > Who expects that? In the 'old days' wrestling was exactly like that. You went out and had to get over. You didn't start out over. And whether you do or not determines your success. That certainly appears to be how AEW is doing it.
> ...


No wrestler ever got over due to just ring work. 

Have the current generation got the charisma to be involved in engaging storylines?

Genuine question. 

Stick them in a half hour spot fest and thats fine. 

Would you want to watch a month long program with long promos by the young bucks cos they have stole the lucha bros mask?

Probably not. 

They have nothing to say other than I am the best wrestler.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I respect Cornette and sometimes get where he's coming from, but for the most part he just wants wrestling to be like it was in the 70s and 80s and that is simply unrealistic. Like everything else things need to progress or it gets stale. Cornette just can't handle change.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> No wrestler ever got over due to just ring work.
> 
> Have the current generation got the charisma to be involved in engaging storylines?
> 
> ...


So what you're basically saying is that they don't have enough talent on the roster? I can't think of many successful modern day wrestlers or teams that got over on television without being charismatic. And the most successful ones, that is what they're successful for. Even the ones who could put on a classic match, still could build a story as well.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

cease2exist said:


> Rozzop said:
> 
> 
> > No wrestler ever got over due to just ring work.
> ...


Look at the popularity of MJF after his promo with Hart, it skyrocketed. 

I'm not saying Young Bucks etc, don't have charisma, but it's not 10 out of 10 charisma.

Where do we get these charismatic wrestlers from? They don't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I mean his newsletter and ratings system are really useless to the wrestling business in the grand scheme of things. But the fact he's made a decades long career off giving his opinion and giving 2nd hand information to nosey fans is amazing.


Obvious that you've never read the newsletter, and if you haven't, how can you even say something like that? The news and star ratings are one component of his newsletter, not even the most compelling, just the ones the idiots run with on forums and websites because it provides easy clickbait.

His historical pieces, analysis on business metrics etc. are really what the observer is about, but that content is more that 3 sentences long and can't be warped into a headline so he doesn't get much credit for that stuff.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> I respect Cornette and sometimes get where he's coming from, but for the most part he just wants wrestling to be like it was in the 70s and 80s and that is simply unrealistic. Like everything else things need to progress or it gets stale. Cornette just can't handle change.


Listening to his shows he wanted AEW to do well but says there is no psychology spamming moves and every match being 20+ minutes, which is not wrong. he always says stuff he enjoys on the show it's not blind hate.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

most of the wrestling these days is just not that good. Im glad there is somebody like Cornette who doesnt sugarcoat things or give you that whole "wrestling has evolved" bullshit. when its good he praises it. like recent SD!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Obvious that you've never read the newsletter, and if you haven't, how can you even say something like that? The news and star ratings are one component of his newsletter, not even the most compelling, just the ones the idiots run with on forums and websites because it provides easy clickbait.
> 
> 
> 
> His historical pieces, analysis on business metrics etc. are really what the observer is about, but that content is more that 3 sentences long and can't be warped into a headline so he doesn't get much credit for that stuff.


And again none of that changes my ultimate point lol. He's not a wrestler or promoter, but yet has probably made more money than most in the business. I'm not knocking his craft as much as going "damn he made all that money doing that"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> And again none of that changes my ultimate point lol. He's not a wrestler or promoter, but yet has probably made more money than most in the business. I'm not knocking his craft as much as going "damn he made all that money doing that"


I mean, you are saying the information he has provided was useless(you literally said that), when in reality a lot of his business analysis have been used by wrestling promoters. Again, it's unfair to make that assessment when you are uninformed about his work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I mean, you are saying the information he has provided was useless(you literally said that), when in reality a lot of his business analysis have been used by wrestling promoters. Again, it's unfair to make that assessment when you are uninformed about his work.


It really is though, despite being a big figure in the business for decade he's pretty damn useless. If he doesn't exist what really changes about the business? Yet despite not being essential he's made himself matter and that's what I find impressive.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Now that he's back on a wrestling program he should really stay off Twitter and concentrate on proving his statements with the NWA. If his ideas truly are superior he should have no trouble putting AEW out of business right?
:monkey


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In the ‘old days’ there was hardly promos



What?


You go back and watch those old Georgia, Crockett or early 80s WWF TV shows, more than half the show was promos.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette is probably the smartest guy in wrestling. Also one of the most misrepresented and maligned based on complete bullshit, because it’s easier than listening to what he actually says and responding to it. 

Also, for an “out of touch old man who yells at clouds,” he’s been eerily right about everything in AEW so far. It’s actually been the children that are wrong (declining overall viewership, awful PPV retention rates). Only thing really holding for AEW so far is the 18-39 demo, which is good, but potentially temporary, which Cornette also predicted (“the kids will like it for a bit” was his line, paraphrased). 

It was interesting to hear his takedown of Meltzer’s logic the other day. He’s got tremendous respect for Meltz, but the defenses of Marko Stunt from both him and Bryan Alvarez have been completely ridiculous. When Corny slipped in the line about Meltzer being worried he’d have no one to subscribe to the Observer if he were honest about AEW rang with accuracy. 

Cornette just likes wrestling to make sense. Most people who have ever watched wrestling are like this. He’s speaking for a silent majority, to use a term I absolutely hate. Wrestling that markets itself as niche and to the fans that are still left is frustrating in so many ways. They’re not “true fans,” they’re the most masochistic and the ones that it is just impossible to get rid of because they’re obsessed with it in such a weird way that you can’t instil in new people.

People also forget that Cornette was a legit draw at a time when the business was its best and is still the best talker in wrestling and probably the best commentator active today too.


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

NotGuilty said:


> Also Cornette ran Ohio for years, which produced talent like Brock, Cena and all your other favorite stars of the last 18 years or so, but yeah Jim is trash right? :mj4


Didn't he also have creative control when he became producer on Ring Of Honor that was followed by the company's decline in popularity during that time that they were even outdrawn by Chikara?



The Wood said:


> and probably the best commentator active today too.


I'll still take Jim Ross over Cornette any day.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Bennu said:


> I'll still take Jim Ross over Cornette any day.


Jr 20 years ago sure, but JR today is sad, doesn't know where he is half he time, and even called one of the other commentators "King", poor dude thinks he's back with Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Honestly can't take anything Jim says about AEW seriously ..he legit hates the bucks and Kenny and will not let go of that grudge and just talks down anything they do or are involved in and until he can move past that he's just blinded


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love Cornette. That does not mean I have to agree with everything he says. I mean, is there ANYONE you agree with on absolutely everything?

His main gripes about AEW (For the record, I have thoroughly enjoyed about 85% of AEW's shows so far):

- The Young Bucks look like grade school children playing wrestlers who flip and spam super kicks. They do not sell anything and most of their move set looks choreographed. *I mostly agree with that. I cannot take them seriously as a main event tag team*

- Kenny Omega wrestled a broom and also a nine year old girl years ago before he was well known. He will never forgive him for these wrestling felonies. He also hates what he calls his goofy facial expressions and jazz hands. *I have never seen any of his old stuff so I am willing to forgive the old indy stuff as long as he takes the business seriously now. I have never really noticed anything too annoying about his style now other than the dumb video game move at Fyter Fest.*

- Chuck Taylor once threw an "invisible hand grenade" at some indy show in a high school gym. *Yeah...hard to disagree with him on this one. He does not seem to take the business seriously and seems to never been inside a gym other than a high school one*

- Orange Cassidy's/My Little Dog Pockets' existence. *His play kick thing is dumb in my opinion, but the crowd seems to be into it. I think it is going to get really old soon if they do not do something new with it other than dumb play kicks and then he gets kicked in the face*

- Joey Janela works a dangerous style and has never seen the inside of a gym. *Janela has potential, but there is no excuse to take dangerous bumps in 2019. You can work hardcore matches without all the risky spots. They need to hire him a personal trainer/get him in the gym*

- Marko Stunt's existence as a wrestler. *He is 100% right on this one*

- Riho. A 90 pound Japanese school girl could not be a legitimate threat. *He has a decent point here, but I like her.*

Things he has praised:

- MJF. Cornette has said MJF is a better promo than he is. That is saying a lot. He believes MJF will be the biggest heel in the business down the road.

- Cody. He has been high on Cody so far and even said his promo tonight was fantastic and reminded him of Dusty's Hard Times promo.

- Dustin. Said he is a better worker now than when he was in the WWF with him in the 90s.

- Jericho. He has consistently praised Jericho for decades on being able to stay relevant and be the top guy everywhere he goes.

- Hangman. I believe he said he has a bright future and will be a top guy down the road.

- Jungleboy and Luchasaurus. He has said multiple times they have a ton of potential and can go in the ring.

Non-AEW stuff:

- Sami Callihan. He hates his dangerous, hardcore style. *Meh, the only Sami Callihan match I ever saw was in MLW. Was pretty cringe*

- Joey Ryan and the dick spot. *Joey is definitely the absolute worst thing in wrestling today. Cornette is 100% right on this one. I am so happy he will not be on AEW*

- Vince Russo. Enough said.

He generally likes and gets along with Melzer too by the way...

Bottom line is, Jim has said he played a working heel for decades and now plays a shooting heel. He gets heat by taking his feelings and turning the volume up 200% on them to get a reaction. He almost got hit and stabbed hundreds of times he is so good at this. That is what he does, because that is what makes him successful. He makes a lot of great points because he has a ton of experience in the industry. He also has opinions I, and others, disagree with.

But I do think there are no better stories than Jim Cornette road stories.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Instead of the normal arguing bullshit that has become so maligned on this forum, Im going to post some of the best Cornette quotes I can find...enjoy:






*"I've done push ups, chin ups, pull ups, sit ups, I threw up once but I'm ok now"

"After being on TV last week I heard Ricky Morton was arrested for killing the ratings!"

"Reeeeee-ho"

"Kenny Oliviay, with his finger pointing and his jazz hands"

“If I’m wrestling a match and someone hits me in the taint with a 2x4 with rusty nails, and the crowd is chanting “ECW, ECW” and not “Jim, Jim” I would be pissed.

"The grass is greener on the other side. Unless Vince Russo was there, then the grass is probably dead."

“By the 10-minute mark, they were both sucking oxygen so bad, the first 10 rows passed out from oxygen deprivation. Would’ve been funny if it wasn’t so sad.”

"The saddest moment in a child's life is not when he learns that Santa Claus isn't real, it's when he learns that Vince Russo is."

"Outlaw Mudshow Bullshit"*

Theres a ton. I'll re-up this post with more when time permits.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's a blowhard and needs to stop yelling at clouds.

He's everything wrong with people in the world that are too old.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Cornette, as usual, has been spot on about everything he's said regarding AEW.

If AEW were smart, which, so far, it seems they ain't, they'd do everything they can to get him on creative.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette, as usual, has been spot on about everything he's said regarding AEW.
> 
> If AEW were smart, which, so far, it seems they ain't, they'd do everything they can to get him on creative.


Never. Ever,




EVER.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Never. Ever,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best periods of both TNA & WWE had him on creative, right?

Plus, still listening to him to this day, the way he talks about how angles should be booked, how a match should be orchestrated, etc, is so much better than this no selling, spot after spot, "video game wrestling" stuff that's going on right now.

Of course there are things I disagree with him about, but, for the most part, I think he's spot on, and what he's always said about AEW, which was my main concern when I found out who was in charge, is unfortunately coming true.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette, as usual, has been spot on about everything he's said regarding AEW.
> 
> If AEW were smart, which, so far, it seems they ain't, they'd do everything they can to get him on creative.


Why?

So Corny can just force AEW into being NXT, which Cornette has more or less acknowledged is VERY close to his ideal presentation of a wrestling show?

NXT is my favorite show too, but hiring Cornette is just idiotic. Look at his job history for ten minutes, listening to his podcast for any amount of time would make it obvious to any thinking business owner that Cornette is BAD for your business. Tony and JR and Cody and Jericho and TONS of guys have plenty of good wrestling taste. Guys like JR can teach and mentor and help young guys mature well into their best selves. Hell Hunter is seemingly the best in the WORLD at helping talent find their thing and develop and get over and design entrances and characters and styles etc. 

Cornette is not that guy. Corny is an asshole. He's abrasive. It's his way or he'll explode and cuss everyone out for 20 minutes blow a gasket and then quit. Having good taste in wrestling product doesn't make you a good idea for employment. Unfortunately, people have encouraged his childish douchebag personality and laugh and love it when he explodes and verbosely criticizes people on his podcast. Fun to listen to. But mental health-wise Corny is about as rotten and immature as they get.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette, as usual, has been spot on about everything he's said regarding AEW.
> 
> If AEW were smart, which, so far, it seems they ain't, they'd do everything they can to get him on creative.


Dead on, but not only on creative, he's ace in the booth too (as indicated by NWA Powerrr) I'd try to get him on color too.


But Corny has already said he isn't interested in what AEW is bringing to the table and is more interested in what Powerrr is building (and quite frankly I don't blame him)


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> The best periods of both TNA & WWE had him on creative, right?
> 
> Plus, still listening to him to this day, the way he talks about how angles should be booked, how a match should be orchestrated, etc, is so much better than this no selling, spot after spot, "video game wrestling" stuff that's going on right now.
> 
> Of course there are things I disagree with him about, but, for the most part, I think he's spot on, and what he's always said about AEW, which was my main concern when I found out who was in charge, is unfortunately coming true.


WEll not for me and not for others it isn't. We had to my mind a fantastic show tonight and I'd much rather talk about that than quite frankly someone I have zero respect for.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Why?
> 
> So Corny can just force AEW into being NXT, which Cornette has more or less acknowledged is VERY close to his ideal presentation of a wrestling show?
> 
> ...


You definitely have a point, and may be right in regards to the end result of hiring him, but I think it's worth a shot from an admittedly selfish POV because I prefer his view on wrestling than that of the Young Bucks' "video game wrestling".

I don't think it'd necessarily be like NXT either. Like AEW, every match there is a spotfest with hardly any selling (from what I can remember as I haven't watched it in a while), but Cornette's in favour of having diverse matches. Wrestlers don't need to get their shit in every match, and you don't need a thousand kick outs and finishers either.

I think it'd be like TNA in that the lower card (x-division, tag division, etc) are more wrestling based, whereas the main eventers are more story driven (but obviously still having good wrestling - just not of the spotty, no-selling variety).


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Dead on, but not only on creative, he's ace in the booth too (as indicated by NWA Powerrr) I'd try to get him on color too.
> 
> 
> But Corny has already said he isn't interested in what AEW is bringing to the table and is more interested in what Powerrr is building (and quite frankly I don't blame him)


Agreed, mate.



Beatles123 said:


> WEll not for me and not for others it isn't. We had to my mind a fantastic show tonight and I'd much rather talk about that than wuite frankly someone I have zero respect for.


Fair enough, mate. We all have different tastes in wrestling.

As far as tonights show (well, last night here in England) I haven't seen it yet so can't comment.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> "Kenny Oliviay, with his finger pointing and his jazz hands"


Seriously, does nobody even understand what the Kenny Olivier reference is supposed to be?

I know wrestling fans are uncultured swine but come on.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> Agreed, mate.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, mate. We all have different tastes in wrestling.
> ...


If only Jim's antiquated ass understood that.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

More than AEW, WWE needs him ..:lol.. Hell he would be an upgrade on creative, he would most certainly be an upgrade on commentary... Yes some of his opinions is old school.. But he is still an upgrade to anything wwe has right now..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Bennu said:


> NotGuilty said:
> 
> 
> > Also Cornette ran Ohio for years, which produced talent like Brock, Cena and all your other favorite stars of the last 18 years or so, but yeah Jim is trash right? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


He saved ROH when Silkin was going to shut it down. If you listen to Cornette talk about it, his plans for ROH make perfect sense. He wanted to make it more of a professional product for Sinclair and wanted to feature people who were willing to sign talent contracts and didn’t cost an arm and a leg to fly in from California. 

His mistake was thinking that the ROH would accept anything other than their spiritual successor to ECW. They wanted to be friends with the wrestlers and be part of the show. Cornette tried to inject some kayfabe and ROH audiences rejected it because they’re “too smart” for that. Ironically, they loved the shows when they thought Cornette wasn’t working on them (but he was). 

He quit ROH from my understanding. They didn’t get rid of him. I’m not sure about those Chikara numbers. I don’t think ROH has ever done that bad. 

And JR is still excellent, but Cornette is just a bit more “with it” at his age. He can call fast-paced stuff and his approach is to breathe as much kayfabe into things if he can. JR audibly cringes. But that’s fair. I’d argue for Cornette’s work now. 



Botchy SinCara said:


> Honestly can't take anything Jim says about AEW seriously ..he legit hates the bucks and Kenny and will not let go of that grudge and just talks down anything they do or are involved in and until he can move past that he's just blinded


Cornette doesn’t need to like someone to admit they are talented. Shawn Michaels, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Austin Aries all come to mind. His criticisms of them aren’t because he doesn’t like them. In fact, I think he has been on record as saying that The Young Bucks are nice guys. He criticizes what they do. 

He doesn’t like Omega, but again, his criticisms are about his philosophy towards wrestling and his poise and presentation ability. Omega does have awful facial expressions and his matches are in that video game style that only appeals to a shrinking audience. 



Beatles123 said:


> He's a blowhard and needs to stop yelling at clouds.
> 
> He's everything wrong with people in the world that are too old.


Ok boomer. 

Seriously, it’s pretty obvious the guy has a real moral compass and is on the right side of history. A lot of the criticisms like these are entirely made-up. Like the assertion that he joked about suicide which he addressed on his show this week (the YouTube clip of him addressing this is really easy to find). 

He pisses people off because he doesn’t give the back rubs that others in the industry do, and the only response is to smear him. 

He praises plenty. He’s literally said that MJF at MJF’s age is better than Cornette was at the same age. He adores Seth Rollins. He’s in love with The Revival. He’s high on Chad Gable and Adam Cole. The yelling at clouds thing just doesn’t hold. 

His criticisms about the wrestling he doesn’t like are valid and based in reason. He explains this very clearly, but people won’t listen because it hurts their feelings to realize Santa isn’t real or something. 



.christopher. said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > Never. Ever,
> ...


Well, to be fair, I think he left creative before Austin really took over. But he was there in 1997 which is now a highly praised year from a critical perspective.

You’re a smart man, .christopher. That doesn’t play well here. 



MontyCora said:


> .christopher. said:
> 
> 
> > Cornette, as usual, has been spot on about everything he's said regarding AEW.
> ...


I don’t think Cornette is interested in a creative position. He was obviously consulted by Tony Khan. More than a full-time creative guy, I’d rather him be used as a consultant. He can tell you why something works, why it doesn’t and how it could be better. Pluck his brain for ideas and send him a big ‘ol check. 

The guy basically my forged Cena, Orton, Batista and Lesnar. He is absolutely a great coach. And he’s obviously a nice person. His promos are colorful, but as I said, there’s an actual moral compass there.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> He saved ROH when Silkin was going to shut it down. If you listen to Cornette talk about it, his plans for ROH make perfect sense. He wanted to make it more of a professional product for Sinclair and wanted to feature people who were willing to sign talent contracts and didn’t cost an arm and a leg to fly in from California.
> 
> His mistake was thinking that the ROH would accept anything other than their spiritual successor to ECW. They wanted to be friends with the wrestlers and be part of the show. Cornette tried to inject some kayfabe and ROH audiences rejected it because they’re “too smart” for that. Ironically, they loved the shows when they thought Cornette wasn’t working on them (but he was).
> 
> ...


Not to me.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i think cornette comes across as a bit bitter in interviews but i can respect his knowledge of the wrestling industry and its history. i just think he is outdated with his ideas of what works and what doesn't in today's world.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Seriously, does nobody even understand what the Kenny Olivier reference is supposed to be?
> 
> I know wrestling fans are uncultured swine but come on.


And now for more quotes:

*"If his brains were fuel, he couldn't power a flea's motorcycle 'round a raindrop"

“He couldn’t draw money if you dipped him in glue and dragged him through Fort Knox!”

“He couldn’t draw money with paper and a green crayon!”

“I told him to pull his foreskin back so I could punch him in the nose”

"I don't know what they got for putting a live microphone in front of Sable's mouth, but it should have been three to five years."

"I love you Cactus, but you were upset that a promoter would fuck one of the boys. That's like being upset that Jenna Jameson would take one up the ass, it's unheard of."

"I wouldn't trust him if his tongue came notarized"

“Meat, cheese, meat, cheese, meat, cheese, bacon, sauce”

“His legs were wobbly’r than dogshit in peach season!”

"The crowd was flatter than a plateful of piss..."

"The Miz isn't a professional wrestler, he's a sports-entertainer. And that's probably the worst thing I can say about another human being."


"He should be boiled in oil and the fat sold for soap."

"slicker than cum on a gold tooth."*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> And now for more quotes:
> 
> *"If his brains were fuel, he couldn't power a flea's motorcycle 'round a raindrop"
> 
> ...












I guess your tactic is to just beat me down with someone elses entertaining quotes instead of admit you don't know who Lawrence Olivier is? 

I've got no problem with that. Either way I win.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> I guess your tactic is to just beat me down with someone elses entertaining quotes instead of admit you don't know who Lawrence Olivier is?
> 
> I've got no problem with that. Either way I win.


Win what? I don't care who that is, looked this 1930s actor up and it doesn't mean anything to me. Didn't even know what you were talking about, nor do I care in the slightest.

And there is no tactic, why do you guys always look deeper than stuff really is? I posted these quotes for my own amusement because I felt like posting something entertaining instead of arguing at nausium like you guys love to do, said this from jump street; 


and yet you took the time to dig through all those quotes just to pick out a grammatical error about an actor that i don't care about, because you apparently were so gung ho at throwing a dig at me and proclaiming yourself victor...but I could care less. So who's winning now?

I did find this though which is way more relevant to the convo:












Back to more quotes:


"He's got 5 moves, six if you count the hair flip" 

"It gets down to nut-cuttin time..."

"She's so ugly that if I woke up with my arm around her I'd chop it off at the shoulder so I could leave without waking the beast!"

"HHH's promos.....I'd rather watch a dog lick its balls"

"I didn't watch Wrestlemania. I was washing my hair"

"hhh doesn't draw, hhh works with the guy who draws the money"

"Frankenstein killed a few villagers first to get over."


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Jim Cornette is definitely worth listening to and to be learned from about our great sport of professional wrestling. I realize he can be a combative, foul-mouthed diva in a Dairy Queen drive-thru but no one's perfect. I have way more respect for Jim Cornette than I do for Dave Meltzer.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ygor said:


> Jim Cornette is definitely worth listening to and to be learned from about our great sport of professional wrestling. I realize he can be a combative, foul-mouthed diva in a Dairy Queen drive-thru but no one's perfect. I have way more respect for Jim Cornette than I do for Dave Meltzer.


Same. Meltzer walking back that shit on Rollins was pathetic too. He buried his sources to try to save face.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

What's the topic here? Did Cornette say something bad about AEW? A little context would be nice.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

peowulf said:


> What's the topic here? Did Cornette say something bad about AEW? A little context would be nice.


pretty good question tbh.

Because Cornette put Cody over huge tonight on twitter, i think it was meant to bash Jim though.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

A lot of what Cornette says about indie wrestling is accurate. Do Joey Ryan and Marko Stunt really belong on a TV wrestling show?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

raymond1985 said:


> A lot of what Cornette says about indie wrestling is accurate. Do Joey Ryan and Marko Stunt really belong on a TV wrestling show?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Win what? I don't care who that is, looked this 1930s actor up and it doesn't mean anything to me. Didn't even know what you were talking about, nor do I care in the slightest.
> 
> And there is no tactic, why do you guys always look deeper than stuff really is? I posted these quotes for my own amusement because I felt like posting something entertaining instead of arguing at nausium like you guys love to do, said this from jump street;
> 
> ...


Nothing personal, no argument. It was just driving me NUTS to see several people who clearly didn't even understand what Cornette was joking about when he calls Kenny Olivier. 

I'm sure you can understand how frustrating it is to be told how funny Corny is, and then realize people aren't understanding Corny's jokes. Right?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Nothing personal, no argument. It was just driving me NUTS to see several people who clearly didn't even understand what Cornette was joking about when he calls Kenny Olivier.
> 
> I'm sure you can understand how frustrating it is to be told how funny Corny is, and then realize people aren't understanding Corny's jokes. Right?


Fair play, those situations can be annoying:

Reminds me of the people that don't get the Aristocrats joke, people look at it as overtly toxic and vulgar but its a test of a comedians wits and thinking off the top of their heads. (If you don't know what I'm talking about I strongly recommend the documentary sometime when you are bored)

Nonetheless, I learned something new today; so fair play.

*
"Vince Russo destroyed the Periodic Table as he only recognises the element of surprise"*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

And I will openly and freely admit that Corny is GOAT level when it comes to one off quotes and sayings. Would never deny it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

No one was arguing with ya, MontyCora. You’re getting crankier than Corbette at a Wendy’s.

I actually didn’t love Cody’s promo on AEW. I sought it out because I heard the good things. It felt kind of stagey and I didn’t really “get” what he was talking about a lot of the time. There was a lot of fan-fap stuff that didn’t connect with me. 

I did like him calling Jericho on his background. That stuff was good. But the rest? Meh. I think everyone is so desensitized to promos that anything passes as really memorable.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> No I'm talking about stuff that nobody saw coming. Not his idle speculation which, again, he does not present as _facts or legitimate predictions_ like Harper being done. I'm talking about when nobody saw Finn Balor's push coming and he reported it minutes into the show because someone told him what was going to happen. Stuff like that, when nooooobody thought Finn was going to fight Brock and he throws it out there just before it happens. The idea that he doesn't have sources is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well i know we clashed over the jordan myles situation a bit but you are spitting straight facts here


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

sorry he criticized your favorite flip marks.

the entire tag division is just people doing moves to each other and nobody know's why anybody is mad or who the faces and heels are.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> The best periods of both TNA & WWE had him on creative, right?


Actually, the WWE had him on Creative when it was at it's legitimate worst from a ratings and financial standpoint. His Guest Booker spot on KC confirmed to me that Cornette is to Creative what Stephen Hawkings is to Breakdancing.


I think he'd make a terrific agent, though. His understanding of fundimental in-ring psychology is sound. As a heel character I'm sure he can still deliver, too. He's no doubt an all-time great promo worker.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

JerryMark said:


> sorry he criticized your favorite flip marks.
> 
> the entire tag division is just people doing moves to each other and nobody who's why anybody is mad or who the faces and heels are.


There is no drama in the matches at all, its just wall to wall moves. Fake looking moves at that, and I get wrestling has always looked fake but this is real powder puff combat with handstands and triple flips, not a punch in sight, while the crowd are chanting "tag team wrestling!"

You can literally hear JR sighing into his mic.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He's too extreme in terms of the whole upholding kayfabe thing, but you need that to an extent. It's one of the basics of fiction that the audience have to be able to suspend their disbelief if they're going to be invested in it. He recognises that, not enough people writing wrestling do.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I basically like Jim Cornette, and I appreciate his love for wrestling and its history. He's entitled to his opinions, which are no more or less as relevant as anyone else's. The problem with him is he makes his dislikes of certain wrestlers personal, and then he spouts nothing but hate for them. F-this and F-that. He forgets that guys like the Bucks and Kenny Omega love pro wrestling as much as he does. They just approach things differently.

It's a sad way to live.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

As much shit as I've been talking (don't mean to come across that way, I've just felt negatively about what I've seen thus far,) I actually thought this week's episode was their best show yet. Most of the matches weren't too long and it seems to be headed in a better direction as far as stories and stuff go. The show actually built up the PPV a little bit, although I feel like half the matches on the card need another month of buildup. I'm still not too sure how I feel about AEW, but this week's episode was enough to probably get me to watch a replay of the PPV Sunday when I get up.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I am split on Jim Cornette. On the positive side, his shows are very entertaining and he has some great one-liners. Also, he does have a major passion for the business.

On the negative side, he does hate on lots of guys. All any of these wrestlers has to do is respond: "Well let's see you try and get in the ring and wrestle."


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Metalhead1 said:


> I am split on Jim Cornette. On the positive side, his shows are very entertaining and he has some great one-liners. Also, he does have a major passion for the business.
> 
> On the negative side, he does hate on lots of guys. All any of these wrestlers has to do is respond: "Well let's see you try and get in the ring and wrestle."


He’s done that. Took one of the most famous bumps of all-time until Foley came off the cell and actually drew money.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I can’t tell if Cornette is all shtick or he’s really just a crazy man. 

I guess he has had a restraining order filed against him, so probably the latter.

He still has some useful insights though and I’ll listen to him on YouTube every now and then. 



The Wood said:


> No one was arguing with ya, MontyCora. You’re getting crankier than Corbette at a Wendy’s.
> 
> I actually didn’t love Cody’s promo on AEW. I sought it out because I heard the good things. It felt kind of stagey and I didn’t really “get” what he was talking about a lot of the time. There was a lot of fan-fap stuff that didn’t connect with me.
> 
> I did like him calling Jericho on his background. That stuff was good. But the rest? Meh. I think everyone is so desensitized to promos that anything passes as really memorable.


The impressive part of Cody’s promo was how he was able to frame his journey as a babyface despite it being a completely heelish situation.

He runs the place.

He helps choose who wins. 

...But he talks an arena full of fans into passionately cheering him to win the title and chanting “you deserve it”.

I didn’t like his fake emotion and he did stumble on his words, but I thought the psychology was brilliant.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Cornette has been known to be a Piece of Shit since he told someone his mom is a "n.... Lover" back in the 90's
"Progressive" my ass


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

peowulf said:


> What's the topic here? Did Cornette say something bad about AEW? A little context would be nice.


No Context. Just another funny thread full of people being worked by Jim Cornette. 
People actually believe that he's 100% serious because he is so good at what he does. 
Pissing people off.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

IronMan8 said:


> I can’t tell if Cornette is all shtick or he’s really just a crazy man.
> 
> I guess he has had a restraining order filed against him, so probably the latter.
> 
> ...


Eh, I don’t think this is that impressive. Promoters used to be the babyfaces because people used to like wrestling. ?

I’m glad I’m not the only one who thought the emotion was forced. What threw me was that a lot of what he was saying felt way too “arcane” by wrestling standards. Like, what does “Ellis Island of professional wrestling” mean? Especially in the context of the promo itself.

I don’t think it was bad or anything. And Cody has been one of the best things about AEW. I just think Cornette comparing this to Hard Times is a bit much though. 



Adam Cool said:


> Cornette has been known to be a Piece of Shit since he told someone his mom is a "n.... Lover" back in the 90's
> "Progressive" my ass


Citation needed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JerryMark said:


> sorry he criticized your favorite flip marks.
> 
> the entire tag division is just people doing moves to each other and nobody who's why anybody is mad or who the faces and heels are.


This is a very legitimate issue.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Citation needed.


He called Mark Madden's mother a ****** lover


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Jazminator said:


> I basically like Jim Cornette, and I appreciate his love for wrestling and its history. He's entitled to his opinions, which are no more or less as relevant as anyone else's. The problem with him is he makes his dislikes of certain wrestlers personal, and then he spouts nothing but hate for them. F-this and F-that. He forgets that guys like the Bucks and Kenny Omega love pro wrestling as much as he does. They just approach things differently.
> 
> It's a sad way to live.


The sad way of live are these wise-asses on podcasts, who start every show with a bunch of default hate and depression in their heart. And then they patronize something, to legitimate themself as "serious" "neutral" observers. ROFL.

Cornette is bringing over *a lot* of stuff, and he does it from his heart, not because he needs to say good stuff or to play nice, like some other guys. He is burying stuff with some sense of humour or he is on rage. He is not coming from a default(!) state of hate. 
He said a lot of good things about AEW, but if people hate him, because he mentions some of the crap which happened, then they should listen to fanboy podcasts only.
If you want things like comparing Marko Stunt to Rey Mysterio - ROFL -, then you better don`t listen to Cornette. There are enough alternatives who do that crap.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Cornette is a deranged miserable misanthropic cunt


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Adam Cool said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Citation needed.
> ...


Citation needed. 



deepelemblues said:


> Cornette is a deranged miserable misanthropic cunt


I’m getting deranged miserable misanthropic cunt vibes from you.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ger said:


> The sad way of live are these wise-asses on podcasts, who start every show with a bunch of default hate and depression in their heart. And then they patronize something, to legitimate themself as "serious" "neutral" observers. ROFL.
> 
> Cornette is bringing over *a lot* of stuff, and he does it from his heart, not because he needs to say good stuff or to play nice, like some other guys. He is burying stuff with some sense of humour or he is on rage. He is not coming from a default(!) state of hate.
> He said a lot of good things about AEW, but if people hate him, because he mentions some of the crap which happened, then they should listen to fanboy podcasts only.
> If you want things like comparing Marko Stunt to Rey Mysterio - ROFL -, then you better don`t listen to Cornette. There are enough alternatives who do that crap.


It's one thing to not liking Marko Stunt as a wrestler, but Cornette resorts to spouting foul insults at Marko. And just listen to him rage on about Vince Russo for more evidence about his bitterness. 

I dislike Russo as a booker and as a person, but I don't spill out obscenity-laced rants about him.

Cornette is a credit to the wrestling business, but he is a sad example of a human being. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> Ger said:
> 
> 
> > The sad way of live are these wise-asses on podcasts, who start every show with a bunch of default hate and depression in their heart. And then they patronize something, to legitimate themself as "serious" "neutral" observers. ROFL.
> ...


Some people use colorful language. He’s gone on record saying Marko Stunt is probably a nice kid. His insults are about the impressions it gives, because it is stupid and yeah, it’s kind of Stunt’s active fault. 

He actually knows Russo and has had people he cares about stabbed in the back by him. There’s a personal investment there that fans don’t have. Still, if fans want to rip him apart, that’s their prerogative too.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It saddens me this thread has gone on this long. Cornette has his (Very very wrong) Views. Let him have them and don't let him ruin things for the rest,


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> It saddens me this thread has gone on this long. Cornette has his (Very very wrong) Views. Let him have them and don't let him ruin things for the rest,


I am not so sure about that. He is not necessary wrong, because some random people dislike his opinion. From my observation he says sometimes things a few people don`t like, but his POV his at least understandable. Some other podcaster just tell us BS, and people like them, because they need strange (e.g., comparing M.Stunt to Rey) explanations for their opinion.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cornette is a legend in wrestling. Meltzer is a kiss ass to his favorites and buddies.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim is an atheist, but for lack of a better metaphor, wrestling is his religion. He is a dyed in the wool fundamentalist when it comes to what he considers acceptable professional wrestling. He is a fire and brimstone preacher in the Southern Church of Wrestling and Omega, the Bucks, Joey Ryan, etc. are blasphemers to him. 

I like listening to Cornette. He's a great historian for the business, can be very funny, and he is very good at pointing certain flaws with shows. He also goes way overboard, though I do think it's an act most of the time. He's a performer after all. Don't agree with him on some things, like I'm enjoying AEW more than I have wrestling in years, but he's not always wrong. He just destroys his own point by raging out. Kind of like Walter in the Big Lebowski.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't like either Meltzer or Cornette unk2


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

NWA Powerrr it's cool so he can say whatever he wants.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ger said:


> I am not so sure about that. He is not necessary wrong, because some random people dislike his opinion. From my observation he says sometimes things a few people don`t like, but his POV his at least understandable. Some other podcaster just tell us BS, and people like them, because they need strange (e.g., comparing M.Stunt to Rey) explanations for their opinion.


He isn't right because people like his opinion either, nor is he any more valid than any other youtube podcaster, nor are any you tube podcasters opinions crazy objectively.


It really is easy to let ways of thinking be just different than yours.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> He isn't right because people like his opinion either, nor is he any more valid than any other youtube podcaster, nor are any you tube podcasters opinions crazy objectively.
> 
> 
> It really is easy to let ways of thinking be just different than yours.


Sure, but I have to disagree on a certain point. He is - in my opinion - more valid than some people out there, because he worked in the business in like all positions.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> It saddens me this thread has gone on this long. Cornette has his (Very very wrong) Views. Let him have them and don't let him ruin things for the rest,


People are going to listen to a wrestling genius far more than they are to someone without the experience or knowledge that try to de-platform him. 



Beatles123 said:


> Ger said:
> 
> 
> > I am not so sure about that. He is not necessary wrong, because some random people dislike his opinion. From my observation he says sometimes things a few people don`t like, but his POV his at least understandable. Some other podcaster just tell us BS, and people like them, because they need strange (e.g., comparing M.Stunt to Rey) explanations for their opinion.
> ...


The thing about Cornette is he explains why he holds certain positions. He’ll support it with historical information, logic and a bunch of experience. He just doesn’t say “Joey Ryan is trash because I hate him.” He says “Joey Ryan is trash because the dick spot is bullshit without any basis in reality and chases away people who want wrestling to make sense.” You can dismiss this as an opinion, but it makes perfect sense and is reflected by the health of the wrestling industry. 

All that is really there as a retort is “Nuh-uh! I like it!”


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

lesenfanteribles said:


> While Cornette did co-found the promotion, isn't it Rick Rubin's idea to have this movie gimmick in the first place? Then again he approved of it too so I guess that's on him too. They had a guy who was wrapped in bandages that could barely move, who was claimed to have been resurrected with magic and doesn't "expose the business" :lmao
> 
> Honestly though, they are both full of shit. But I'd listen to Cornette due to his actual experience in the pro wrestling business rather than someone who's just writing/commentating and never really had anything else to do with the business. My only gripe with Cornette is he's still stuck in the past and things that used to work before doesn't really work now. Maybe back in their day when suspension of disbelief is easier to do when it wasn't overexposed as to now.


Im not gonna deny that SMW had some corny (no pun intended) stuff...lets not forget the Christmas Creature....however having this company almost in my backyard was awesome growing up. Dont forget SMW also gave us barbwire cage matches, The Gangstas, and our first US look at Jericho & Storm.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cornette's opinions weigh more than every single fan made youtube podcast out there combined lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I’m getting deranged miserable misanthropic cunt vibes from you.


I'm getting moron'd again in the intermediate future vibes from you :draper2


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think his hang-up with cosplay is a little weird. For example, there's cosplay at nearly every Wrestlemania. Triple H is always dressed as Conan or the Terminator or a character from Mad Max. Rey Mysterio usually cosplays as a super hero etc...


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I do think his hang-up with cosplay is a little weird. For example, there's cosplay at nearly every Wrestlemania. Triple H is always dressed as Conan or the Terminator or a character from Mad Max. Rey Mysterio usually cosplays as a super hero etc...


Johnny Gargano cosplay's as a different marvel character at every Takeover.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Listening to Jim Cornette drains the fuck out of me. Just like listening to any other hater. It's one thing if he provides constructive criticsm -- but when he's talking from a place of hate (not passion), he makes it personal and comes off like a salty, whiny cunt. This ain't 1980's, fucking moron. Your utter failure everywhere you go and your numbered days with NWA are proof that. Go cry to your mom if you hate made stars with such passion or punch a pillow instead of sucking on a microphone like a cock. You sound like you're having a stroke, old man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

deepelemblues said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I’m getting deranged miserable misanthropic cunt vibes from you.
> ...


Yeah, I’m still getting those vibes from you. You should try to relax and stop being so miserable and misanthropic. 



Geeee said:


> I do think his hang-up with cosplay is a little weird. For example, there's cosplay at nearly every Wrestlemania. Triple H is always dressed as Conan or the Terminator or a character from Mad Max. Rey Mysterio usually cosplays as a super hero etc...


Eh, it’s pretty lame. I mean, I don’t mind it so much when someone just takes some aesthetic inspiration. But I think Corny’s criticism is more them pretending to be wrestlers than actually dressing a certain way. 

The Street Fighter stuff The Bucks do is lame though. We get it, Street Fighter is a video game that exists. It’s like people who do comedy through quotation to me. Actually say something new or interesting. 



Gh0stFace said:


> Listening to Jim Cornette drains the fuck out of me. Just like listening to any other hater. It's one thing if he provides constructive criticsm -- but when he's talking from a place of hate (not passion), he makes it personal and comes off like a salty, whiny cunt. This ain't 1980's, fucking moron. Your utter failure everywhere you go and your numbered days with NWA are proof that. Go cry to your mom if you hate made stars with such passion or punch a pillow instead of sucking on a microphone like a cock. You sound like you're having a stroke, old man.


Well...don’t listen? 

Also, the guy has been pretty successful almost everywhere he’s gone. A major success and actual draw in Mid-South, a top attraction in Mid-Atlantic, a fine manager in WCW and the WWF. One of the best developmental heads they’ve ever had. The reason ROH still exists (for better or worse). TNA is TNA and doesn’t warrant talking about. 

I don’t get where the “this isn’t the 80’s” criticisms come from. The guy got great reviews in MLW for being far more contemporary than Bruce Prichard was. He just likes things to make sense. 

If you’re going to lobby the “old man yells at clouds” thing about, you should actually have a cloud to show off. Wrestling isn’t doing too well.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

He's the reason ROH got boring and stale.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Vince Russo with probably half-brain of his did a better job during Attitude Era than this idiot did in his entire career combined


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Treasuring Jim Cornette as a wrestling fan should be mandated by fucking *law*.

I can't not question the general taste in wrestling, especially with regards to the art of promo-cutting, of someone who does not wholly forgive the man's least tasteful opinions based on his infinite hours of hilarious shoots.

The History of wrestling is filled with hateful curmudgeons and straight-up cunts; to have one that manages to be simultaneously as entertaining as he is should be considered a gift from above, not a curse.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Treasuring Cornette as a 80's wrestling fan* ... he can suck a dick or hang himself. He's a waste of oxygen.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Actually, the WWE had him on Creative when it was at it's legitimate worst from a ratings and financial standpoint. His Guest Booker spot on KC confirmed to me that Cornette is to Creative what Stephen Hawkings is to Breakdancing.
> 
> 
> I think he'd make a terrific agent, though. His understanding of fundimental in-ring psychology is sound. As a heel character I'm sure he can still deliver, too. He's no doubt an all-time great promo worker.


Are you talkin about the episode where he re-booked the invasion angle from 2001?

If so, yeah, I wasn't a fan of his ideas of said angle, and I say that as a fan of his.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Gh0stFace said:


> He's the reason ROH got boring and stale.


Cary Silkin was going to dissolve it had it not been for Cornette pushing the Sinclair deal through. He’s one of the most important people in ROH’s history.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> People are going to listen to a wrestling genius far more than they are to someone without the experience or knowledge that try to de-platform him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes no sense at all. THAT is MY viewpoint. It not because that's all there is, It's because that's all I need at the end of the day and all the justification I owe anyone.

People try to justify the confederate flag with historical msnipulation, too.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > People are going to listen to a wrestling genius far more than they are to someone without the experience or knowledge that try to de-platform him.
> ...


Yeah, and they can be torn apart with logic and reason. You’re not making much sense here, Beatles.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, and they can be torn apart with logic and reason. You’re not making much sense here, Beatles.


Why is it anyone's duty to tare anyone apart?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and they can be torn apart with logic and reason. You’re not making much sense here, Beatles.
> ...


Because criticism, analysis and evaluation are crucial to the evolution of art and culture? Why do people go to school? Why do athletes get coached? Why do politicians have debates?

Cornette’s an expert that has been taught by the best and taught the best. He knows how and why things work. When he sees it being done wrong, he talks about the damage that can do to the health of the industry. Almost every time he is correct. People just don’t like it because it doesn’t feel “nice” to be told you’re doing something wrong, because some people would rather feel good and fuck everything up for everyone than feel like there is self-improvement to be done and actually learning, because that’s harder than starting from an “anything I do is awesome” perspective.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I personally don't care what that man has to say about anything so he's whatever to me.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Because criticism, analysis and evaluation are crucial to the evolution of art and culture? Why do people go to school? Why do athletes get coached? Why do politicians have debates?
> 
> Cornette’s an expert that has been taught by the best and taught the best. He knows how and why things work. When he sees it being done wrong, he talks about the damage that can do to the health of the industry. Almost every time he is correct. People just don’t like it because it doesn’t feel “nice” to be told you’re doing something wrong, because some people would rather feel good and fuck everything up for everyone than feel like there is self-improvement to be done and actually learning, because that’s harder than starting from an “anything I do is awesome” perspective.


Wood, i am truly and deeply appalled by every word you spoke, not that you will care. I am beyond hurt and disappointed that that is the level we have gone to. I don't wish to talk anymore because i genuinely thought you were a better person than this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Because criticism, analysis and evaluation are crucial to the evolution of art and culture? Why do people go to school? Why do athletes get coached? Why do politicians have debates?
> 
> Cornette’s an expert that has been taught by the best and taught the best. He knows how and why things work. When he sees it being done wrong, he talks about the damage that can do to the health of the industry. Almost every time he is correct. People just don’t like it because it doesn’t feel “nice” to be told you’re doing something wrong, because some people would rather feel good and fuck everything up for everyone than feel like there is self-improvement to be done and actually learning, because that’s harder than starting from an “anything I do is awesome” perspective.


I laughed so hard at this. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Because criticism, analysis and evaluation are crucial to the evolution of art and culture? Why do people go to school? Why do athletes get coached? Why do politicians have debates?
> ...


Beatles, stop acting like you’re somehow victimized by this. You asked a question and you got a valid answer. 



Taroostyles said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Because criticism, analysis and evaluation are crucial to the evolution of art and culture? Why do people go to school? Why do athletes get coached? Why do politicians have debates?
> ...


You’re welcome. It’s nice to see the intelligence and sophistication of your reply.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Wood speaking like subjective taste can be proven objectively. So let's look at the objectives here.

One side has a television show that seems to be doing quite well, and making money and pleasing fans, while the other side has been fired from every promotion they've ever worked for, who's own promotion failed despite said party being so very smart, who's made a career out of being enormously mentally unhealthy.

Let me put it this way. Cornette thinks every single possible little thing Kenny Omega does is pure hot objective garbage, and he's said(rather cluelessly) that he thinks Seth Rollins is the bee's knees and an enormously talented top guy who he just gushes over. (the same top guy who stole one of Kenny's moves to use as his new finisher)

The point I'm making is that your "almost every time he's correct" thing is key. Human beings are fallible. Cornette's opinion is NOT gospel, and maybe if people are going nuts for it and it seems to be working then Corny can just shut the fuck up for a second and consider for a brief second that he's maybe sometimes out of touch. Something Corny will never be willing to do.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MontyCora said:


> Wood speaking like subjective taste can be proven objectively. So let's look at the objectives here.
> 
> One side has a television show that seems to be doing quite well, and making money and pleasing fans, while the other side has been fired from every promotion they've ever worked for, who's own promotion failed despite said party being so very smart, who's made a career out of being enormously mentally unhealthy.
> 
> ...


Cornette got fired from TNA and WWE when he wanted out, but still remained part-owner of OVW. Where else did he get fired from? 

AEW has lost almost half its viewership and has a fraction of the audience of at least two other wrestling shows. Is it making money? Citation needed.

Are you really trying to use SMW in the early/mid-nineties as a comparison to AEW in 2019? That’s asinine. One existed in a time where people paid to be on TV and the other exists when a declining WWE product gets paid $100 million per hour of TV it produces per year. Cornette’s made a career out of being one of the best promos in wrestling, being a legitimate draw and making logical enough sense that when he talks people listen. 

Did you take me saying “he’s almost always correct” and take it to mean “his word is gospel.” I don’t agree with him on Seth Rollins or, say, Dolph Ziggler. I do agree with his wrestling philosophy though _because it makes sense and is backed with data_. Just this week he got done tearing Austin Aries apart as a person, but admitted he is a damn good professional wrestler. He’s right about almost everything he’s said about Omega. He is ridiculous and subpar as an actual worker drawing emotion into what he’s doing. 

What exactly does “going nuts” mean? Declining TV ratings from an underwhelming debut? Decreasing PPV buys? The only people going nuts are the people on his nuts. No new fans have been created. When your PPV retention rate currently stands at 38%, maybe you shouldn’t accuse others of being out of touch? 

No, opinions are not objective. But some things just aren’t opinion. Like that data. Or the fact that when wrestling makes it harder for audiences to suspend their disbelief, audiences leave. This isn’t an opinion. Pissing into your own mouth isn’t a good idea is not an opinion. And some opinions are better formed and based on information and knowledge than others. 

Cornette’s philosophy makes sense. AEW’s, by and large, is “let’s do whatever we want!” as fans leave and apologists say it’s doing great and any criticism is just an opinion, man. 

We’ll see who is out of touch come this time next year (provided the writing isn’t on the wall even earlier).


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

So what happens if this time next year AEW is around and doing just fine? Not gonna happen? A fluke? 

"No... No it's the children who are wrong!"

(rolls eyes)


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Wood speaking like subjective taste can be proven objectively. So let's look at the objectives here.
> 
> One side has a television show that seems to be doing quite well, and making money and pleasing fans, while the other side has been fired from every promotion they've ever worked for, who's own promotion failed despite said party being so very smart, who's made a career out of being enormously mentally unhealthy.
> 
> ...


I don't think he's out of touch. If you mean with the current wrestling audience then yes he is, but the current wrestling audience is a small fraction of the potential audience, and are the ones that require less to please. So if you include the overall potential audience for wrestling he's not out of touch.

What are the reasons do you think that wrestling isn't as popular anymore? do you think it's solely down to the downward trend in TV viewing? or is it due to the criticisms of the product these days that Jim often highlights, and it's not only him, and if you say something he says it doesn't mean the idea came from him - the lack of charisma, look, spamming of attacks and kickouts etc, it's just he has a voice and he says it in a bold way so small minds then attach that idea to him, and when they hear it from someone else they think it's just someone repeating his opinions.

The buzz for AEW was a buzz for good wrestling to return, they've lost half their audience since debuting, is it because they need time or because they just didn't like what they saw and left? so the audience that remiained are the ones that like this style, but I guarantee you change it so that you do what the people that left like and you'll still have the other half stay.

People can't look past the aggressive and arrogant way he delivers his opinion so if it's contrary to theirs they automatically resist it like a body resisting a virus attack regardless of what his opinion is. Although they'd still probably resist it regardless how it's delivered.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> I don't think he's out of touch. If you mean with the current wrestling audience then yes he is, but the current wrestling audience is a small fraction of the potential audience, and are the ones that require less to please. So if you include the overall potential audience for wrestling he's not out of touch.
> 
> What are the reasons do you think that wrestling isn't as popular anymore? do you think it's solely down to the downward trend in TV viewing? or is it due to the criticisms of the product these days that Jim often highlights, and it's not only him, and if you say something he says it doesn't mean the idea came from him - the lack of charisma, look, spamming of attacks and kickouts etc, it's just he has a voice and he says it in a bold way so small minds then attach that idea to him, and when they hear it from someone else they think it's just someone repeating his opinions.
> 
> ...


In my personal opinion, wrestling isn't hot anymore because we haven't had Moxleys and Cody's and Jerichos operating at the height of their games and crushing the character work over in WWE. That platform has simply not been available to them. WWE has proven pretty definitely if they had a Steve Austin(arguably what Moxley is) he couldn't get over.

The way I see it the people whining and bitching about AEW being full of flippy geeks who aren't stars are kind of forgetting that the undercard of WWE at it's absolute peak obviously wasn't full of a bunch of amazing incredible characters. It's like people want every single wrestler on the entire card to be Cody. That isn't how the business works. In my mind the top guys in AEW are better, and have a higher ceiling than the top guys in WWE.

You've got Pac who's an amazing wrestler and heel. You've got Hangman who's coming into his own as a character. You've got Moxley who's incredible, Omega who's great and getting to where he needs to be. You've got Cody and Jericho who are sort of unquestionably better than any top guys in the WWE right now.

Who does WWE have who are better? Maybe in NXT, but on the main roster? You've got a lesser version of Omega in Rollins who's so bad at being a baby face that he's getting booed out of buildings. You've got Roman who also got booed to death for years for not having a character that people found interesting or connected with. You've got the Fiend, literally the only interesting Main Roster thing going.

When I lay it out like that AEW's top guys look like an embarrassment of riches in comparison to the competition. No offense to Nick Aldas, I really like him from what I've seen of him, but I would NEVER check out his matches before Moxley, Cody or Jericho.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh and NWA Power has lost half it's viewers too. Saying "so and so show has lost half the audience!" is a naive understanding of the ebbs and flows of television to say the least. Look at your favorite Youtube series online, the first episodes are ALWAYS going to have higher ratings than the following episodes. The building happens slowly over time. Numbers very slowly start to go up over a long period. You can't read the fucking tea leaves from week to week and start panicking. That's like the difference between climate change and weather change. Since NWA Power has averaged out at half the viewers of the first episode, it's lost half it's audience, does that mean old school NWA Studio wrestling is bad? Does that mean the old school approach to promos is ineffective? How silly.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Or the fact that when wrestling makes it harder for audiences to suspend their disbelief, audiences leave. This isn’t an opinion.
> 
> Cornette’s philosophy makes sense. AEW’s, by and large, is “let’s do whatever we want!” as fans leave and apologists say it’s doing great and any criticism is just an opinion, man.


1. Correct. The audience needs to buy what is being sold (which doesn’t mean they literally think it’s real, of course). I did notice the AEW crowd wasn’t popping as much for flips and dives later in the show, and given all the criticism over it, I’m definitely noticing the AEW crowd is just starting to be taken out of the moment. They’ll tone it back IMO, they have to.

2. Your claim that fans are leaving is incorrect. AEW never had 1.4 million “fans”. Many were WWE fans who were watching the first few episodes out of curiosity - they’re not AEW fans who later lost interest in the product and left.

AEW had maybe 100,000 fans 6 months ago, it’s too early to claim they’re losing fans.



The Wood said:


> AEW has lost almost half its viewership and has a fraction of the audience of at least two other wrestling shows. Is it making money? Citation needed.
> 
> I do agree with his wrestling philosophy though _because it makes sense and is backed with data_.


Well, since you brought up ratings & data... I can’t resist but point to the fact that when Cornette lost his job to Russo, that same roster delivered 3-4 times greater ratings under the polar opposite philosophy to Corny’s ?

So it’s a fact that Cornette’s philosophy was not required or relevant in the 90’s, and may not be relevant today.

However, he’s certainly worth listening to and taking seriously, as there’s always something to learn from those who have succeeded before.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Did I miss something? What sparked this cornette vs melter debate?


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Oh and NWA Power has lost half it's viewers too. Saying "so and so show has lost half the audience!" is a naive understanding of the ebbs and flows of television to say the least. Look at your favorite Youtube series online, the first episodes are ALWAYS going to have higher ratings than the following episodes. The building happens slowly over time. Numbers very slowly start to go up over a long period. You can't read the fucking tea leaves from week to week and start panicking. That's like the difference between climate change and weather change. Since NWA Power has averaged out at half the viewers of the first episode, it's lost half it's audience, does that mean old school NWA Studio wrestling is bad? Does that mean the old school approach to promos is ineffective? How silly.


Of course they'll lose viewers from the initial, i'm just saying in my opinion they wouldn't lose so much if they did a less indy workrate style with better hiring, although not completely their fault as WWE has basically signed the whole industry. Basically i'm saying there is a large audience out there that would watch a non-indy, seriously presented product with larger than life charismatic characters with good storylines, which AEW hasn't been doing past Jericho and cody. - which is basically Jim Cornette's main arguments. 

No, doesn't mean Powerrr is bad just means people lost interest, including me, I like the logical wrestling and promos etc, but the arena's too small and it just got boring to me past the second episode.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Swan-San said:


> Of course they'll lose viewers from the initial, i'm just saying in my opinion they wouldn't lose so much if they did a less indy workrate style with better hiring, although not completely their fault as WWE has basically signed the whole industry. Basically i'm saying there is a large audience out there that would watch a non-indy, seriously presented product with larger than life charismatic characters with good storylines, which AEW hasn't been doing past Jericho and cody. - which is basically Jim Cornette's main arguments.
> 
> No, doesn't mean Powerrr is bad just means people lost interest, including me, I like the logical wrestling and promos etc, but the arena's too small and it just got boring to me past the second episode.


But NWA Powerrr IS that product. If you want less goofy work rate and the older style... It's available. Hell it's FREE on the most convenient and widely available platform in the world. You don't even NEED a television subscription and it's still not drawing a fraction of the other guys. So I side eye the argument that "if only things were less Indy bullshit wrestling would THRIVE again!"

Ratings and popularity aside for a second, if Moxley and Omega and Cody Jericho did NOTHING for you tonight, then I would suggest you're not a fan of pro wrestling in a general sense. We're talking two big matches that had weeks of really excellent build, and somehow someway BOTH matches actually lived up to the hype!!! That NEVER happens anymore!

You got great psychology, storytelling, larger than life stars all doing their thing being awesome as fuck, Omega looking great and Moxley looking like the baddest mother fucker since Stone Cold.

What more could you possibly want out of this industry? Psychology you don't like or agree with in Bucks matches ruins the ENTIRE show?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

I like Jim. He’s a cantankerous old bastard with a lot of opinions that he doesn’t mind sharing, and I don’t always agree with him, but I could listen to him talk for hours.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it really that hard to understand you can criticize parts of what a company presents without hating the company overall?


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

I like Cornette, I hate Meltzer.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

The Wood said:


> I don’t get where the “this isn’t the 80’s” criticisms come from


I think mostly younger fans say that. when I say younger I mean people who started watching in the last 10-15 years who like what wrestling is today. bunch of guys who play wrestlers, dont look the part, cant talk, dont have charisma, like to do stupid shit that makes no sense.
when a guy like Cornette who knows better than all of them and had a career when wrestling was far better and more successful than it is now, tries to tell them that this is not what pro wrestling should be, they try to dismiss him by saying "you are bitter and old. you are stuck in the 80s. get with the times".


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Beatles, stop acting like you’re somehow victimized by this. You asked a question and you got a valid answer.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome. It’s nice to see the intelligence and sophistication of your reply.


Who are you to ask anything of me?! I TOLD YOU how I felt. Your answer was awful.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Schwartzxz said:


> I think mostly younger fans say that. when I say younger I mean people who started watching in the last 10-15 years who like what wrestling is today. bunch of guys who play wrestlers, dont look the part, cant talk, dont have charisma, like to do stupid shit that makes no sense.
> when a guy like Cornette who knows better than all of them and had a career when wrestling was far better and more successful than it is now, tries to tell them that this is not what pro wrestling should be, they try to dismiss him by saying "you are bitter and old. you are stuck in the 80s. get with the times".


Coenette does NOT know better, and that is my stance and I stand on it. He is the sum of everything I despise in wrestling, so let me have that opinion and stop acting like I know nothing!


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> Coenette does NOT know better, and that is my stance and I stand on it. He is the sum of everything I despise in wrestling, so let me have that opinion and stop acting like I know nothing!


You're definitely entitled to your opinion Beatles, but with every opinion will come a contrary argument most of the time and that's ok too.

Off-topic but are you going to be ok though? You've seemed really on edge lately.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BigCy said:


> You're definitely entitled to your opinion Beatles, but with every opinion will come a contrary argument most of the time and that's ok too.
> 
> Off-topic but are you going to be ok though? You've seemed really on edge lately.


Im not going to comment much in the interest of staying on topic, Cy, but I haven't been okay in a bit, no.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> Coenette does NOT know better, and that is my stance and I stand on it. He is the sum of everything I despise in wrestling, so let me have that opinion and stop acting like I know nothing!


You know nothing though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MontyCora said:


> So what happens if this time next year AEW is around and doing just fine? Not gonna happen? A fluke?
> 
> "No... No it's the children who are wrong!"
> 
> (rolls eyes)


The Simpsons is a source of wit and observational brilliance. You can’t just assign that to a sign without it. The point of that joke would make sense if the kids were doing things that were working. 



MontyCora said:


> Oh and NWA Power has lost half it's viewers too. Saying "so and so show has lost half the audience!" is a naive understanding of the ebbs and flows of television to say the least. Look at your favorite Youtube series online, the first episodes are ALWAYS going to have higher ratings than the following episodes. The building happens slowly over time. Numbers very slowly start to go up over a long period. You can't read the fucking tea leaves from week to week and start panicking. That's like the difference between climate change and weather change. Since NWA Power has averaged out at half the viewers of the first episode, it's lost half it's audience, does that mean old school NWA Studio wrestling is bad? Does that mean the old school approach to promos is ineffective? How silly.


YouTube and TV are not synonymous. And everyone knows the damage the silly shit has done to the good shit. And you still have silly shit so the good shit is just silly shit to people. 



IronMan8 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Or the fact that when wrestling makes it harder for audiences to suspend their disbelief, audiences leave. This isn’t an opinion.
> ...


Good post, actually. We shouldn’t get into this here, but Russo demonstrably does not know what he is doing. WCW and all that. The WWF made it because of Austin and later Rock. 



White Glove Test said:


> Did I miss something? What sparked this cornette vs melter debate?


Meltzer tried to justify Marko Stunt by comparing him to Rey Mysterious and Little Bruiser. Cornette and Last tore those arguments apart. Apparently (and I haven’t heard this), Meltzer also annoyed Corny (he’s not motherfucking him or anything) because he did the whole “oh, Cornette is just doing a gimmick,” which is how Omega tries to dodge Corny’s valid criticisms of him. 

I assume that Meltzer misused gimmick and just meant that Cornette was being Cornette. But if he did mean it that way, he is completely brainwashed by this AEW stuff. 



Lheurch said:


> Is it really that hard to understand you can criticize parts of what a company presents without hating the company overall?


And that’s what Cornette does. But it should be noted that if there are major weak spots, the overall presentation can falter. 



Schwartzxz said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t get where the “this isn’t the 80’s” criticisms come from
> ...


I think this is basically it. They all act like it’s doing tremendously well too. The whole “get with it” stuff might work if wrestling was working. 



Beatles123 said:


> Schwartzxz said:
> 
> 
> > I think mostly younger fans say that. when I say younger I mean people who started watching in the last 10-15 years who like what wrestling is today. bunch of guys who play wrestlers, dont look the part, cant talk, dont have charisma, like to do stupid shit that makes no sense.
> ...


Well, he does. His points make perfect sense and are demonstrably on-point. You’re allowed to have an opinion on what you like, but if you’re going to argue with an actual wrestling genius, you need something that can be backed up with evidence.

Sorry to hear you’re not doing well. Please don’t let wrestling ruin your health. Don’t be afraid to take breaks and do things that make you feel better.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

That was such a non-defense dismissal of NWA Powerrr's ratings drops that I guess there simply is no coherent defense.

If Jim Cornette got all the money and talent in the world to book his own dream ideal promotion, I kind of suspect he wouldn't be doing much better than NXT or AEW are.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> The Simpsons is a source of wit and observational brilliance. You can’t just assign that to a sign without it. The point of that joke would make sense if the kids were doing things that were working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not a genius in any sense of the word. None. He's a vile human being and thats that,

As for the rest....the less i say the better.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You know nothing though.


This.

This here.

THIS IS WHY I hate this thread and everything it represents.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MontyCora said:


> That was such a non-defense dismissal of NWA Powerrr's ratings drops that I guess there simply is no coherent defense.
> 
> If Jim Cornette got all the money and talent in the world to book his own dream ideal promotion, I kind of suspect he wouldn't be doing much better than NXT or AEW are.


NWA isn't even on TV. It's on YouTube. "Ratings" is the wrong term, and it's not even semantics. I don't recall anyone saying that the NWA is huge or is going to be huge. You're arguing up the wrong tree. It's good quality stuff in the right dosage. That doesn't mean it's "hot" or "popular." NWA losing YouTube viewers has nothing to do with AEW losing theirs -- especially when the argument from AEW apologists is that they are not only good, but connecting. They're not. You can say that NWA is not, and that's fine. It's not my position that it is. You've made that up. 

But I don't know why people can't understand that when "wrestling is stupid" it's hard for wrestling that isn't stupid to be perceived that way. The bullshit tars the rest. It's why having a very popular horrible product can be bad news. 



Beatles123 said:


> He's not a genius in any sense of the word. None. He's a vile human being and thats that,
> 
> As for the rest....the less i say the better.


Well, it's pretty obvious he is. Sorry, Beatles, but you're just in denial there. When you actually listen to him instead of going on the internet hearsay (like you actually admitted to once, so don't turn that on me), it's pretty obvious he's a dude with his heart in the right place. He just likes good wrestling and wrestling that doesn't make sense gets chopped to pieces. 

And if you hate the thread so much, stay out of it, Beatles. For your own sake. No one is making you come in. I know things can be compulsive and shit, but take some health time away for yourself.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> NWA isn't even on TV. It's on YouTube. "Ratings" is the wrong term, and it's not even semantics. I don't recall anyone saying that the NWA is huge or is going to be huge. You're arguing up the wrong tree. It's good quality stuff in the right dosage. That doesn't mean it's "hot" or "popular." NWA losing YouTube viewers has nothing to do with AEW losing theirs -- especially when the argument from AEW apologists is that they are not only good, but connecting. They're not. You can say that NWA is not, and that's fine. It's not my position that it is. You've made that up.
> 
> But I don't know why people can't understand that when "wrestling is stupid" it's hard for wrestling that isn't stupid to be perceived that way. The bullshit tars the rest. It's why having a very popular horrible product can be bad news.


Like I said, it's freely available to everyone on the most widely used platform in arguably the entire world. If old school style and psychology and promos and presentation etc. etc. etc. is superior to the stupid shit, there's no good reason why it wouldn't thrive. So far it's the nicheiest product of all. NXT which has for years been my personal porridge when it comes to wrestling is right behind it ratings-wise. NXT Takeovers are EXCELLENT serious competitions. With none of Vince's bullshit.

I dunno. It just strikes me that the "silly shit kills wrestling" argument is a bit absurd given the full context of wrestling and my childhood and subsequently one of the very hottest times in the history of the business involved women giving birth to hands and porn stars having their cocks almost cut off, and an undead wizard zombie wrestler and his Michael Meyers brother.

Some of those things I think are awful garbage trash, some of them I think are some of the best and most iconic things in the history of the business. None of them can I factually argue helped kill the industry when they all occured during a massive boom period.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> This.
> 
> This here.
> 
> THIS IS WHY I hate this thread and everything it represents.


You are too emotional. Maybe it is best for you to take your leave from an internet thread you "hate".


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> NWA isn't even on TV. It's on YouTube. "Ratings" is the wrong term, and it's not even semantics. I don't recall anyone saying that the NWA is huge or is going to be huge. You're arguing up the wrong tree. It's good quality stuff in the right dosage. That doesn't mean it's "hot" or "popular." NWA losing YouTube viewers has nothing to do with AEW losing theirs -- especially when the argument from AEW apologists is that they are not only good, but connecting. They're not. You can say that NWA is not, and that's fine. It's not my position that it is. You've made that up.
> 
> But I don't know why people can't understand that when "wrestling is stupid" it's hard for wrestling that isn't stupid to be perceived that way. The bullshit tars the rest. It's why having a very popular horrible product can be bad news.
> 
> ...


 Im not in denial, thank you. We are done here.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You are too emotional. Maybe it is best for you to take your leave from an internet thread you "hate".


Make light of it if you want. I stand by it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

How is this thread still here?

Cornette is an actual Carny Succubus 

This shit needs to get closed - he has no affiliation with AEW


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How is this thread still here?
> 
> Cornette is an actual Carny Succubus
> 
> This shit needs to get closed - he has no affiliation with AEW







Ok, NOW they can close it. :lol


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't listen to him that much but I like Cornette. 

He knows what he's talking about when it comes to wrestling, whether people agree or not is up to them. I agree with some of what he says about guys not selling, too many fast high spots, having little to no personality to sell the emotion etc.

The average wrestling fan doesn't have to agree or anything, but people do need to realise that not all opinions are exactly equal. Someone like Cornette has the history all across the states and different time frames and eras to have more background than most wrestling fans out there.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

NotGuilty said:


> Cornette > Meltzer :heston
> 
> jesus christ some people.
> 
> ...


This is 100% correct. he points out some very obvious flaws in AEW product, whilst praising talent when its due. 

He likes Page, Cody, Trent, MJF, Mark from Private Party and Jericho


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I personally don't care what that man has to say about anything so he's whatever to me.




This response is the problem with the world, in a nutshell.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > The Simpsons is a source of wit and observational brilliance. You can’t just assign that to a sign without it. The point of that joke would make sense if the kids were doing things that were working.
> ...


We can dismiss Corny’s specific criticisms, but his underlying message deserves attention:

“wrestling needs to be believable or it won’t work in the long-run” 

Agree or disagree?

If you agree, then his criticisms make sense. 
If you disagree, you’re making a huge philosophical prediction based on little information.

I mean, Corny and Russo are complete polar opposites but even they both shared this fundamental value that it needs to be realistic/logical (interpreted in their own ways). 

But anyway, you’re a good dude, it’s sad to see how upset you are in this thread. You’ll be happier in general if you really commit to better separating someone’s inner character from their opinion.

It’s a very common problem that very many people do.

Quick, character judgments is a thinking habit that helped us evolve to be able to trade with strangers (and not be killed), by hurts us in today’s globalised world where there’s like 7 billion strangers you need to quickly categorise and assess as trustworthy vs non-trustworthy while you perceive them all doing the same to you. 

Corny is a well-meaning good person, just like 99% of people.

99% in this thread are well-meaning good people 

Accepting this fact should hopefully make it easier for you to read opinions online


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How is this thread still here?
> 
> Cornette is an actual Carny Succubus
> 
> This shit needs to get closed - he has no affiliation with AEW


To be fair he reviews the show every week, the AEW affiliation stops there, he even said himself he's finding it hard to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

reyfan said:


> To be fair he reviews the show every week, the AEW affiliation stops there, he even said himself he's finding it hard to watch.


Well, then every reviewer deserves a thread

My hope is that it gets so hard to watch for him, that he doesn’t have to


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

He has some good points and I used to agree with him a lot but now he is in full work mode.

He just wont admit something is good if it involves somepne he has personal issues with. And after a while it gets tiring hearing someone so hateful all the time.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

​


TheDraw said:


> He has some good points and I used to agree with him a lot but now he is in full work mode.
> 
> He just wont admit something is good if it involves somepne he has personal issues with. And after a while it gets tiring hearing someone so hateful all the time.


That’s been true for many posters on this and other forums forever — there was a time when if it involved Cena or HHH, certain people were going to shit on it no matter if it might actually be good. Some to this day are offended by Hunter’s presence no matter when or where he shows up, or for what reason.

And let’s be honest, for a certain segment AEW can do no wrong — they could literally do (and kinda have done) something that WWE gets raked over the coals for and some of the same people who criticized WWE for it will try to find some different detail that makes it ‘great’ in AEW.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, then every reviewer deserves a thread
> 
> My hope is that it gets so hard to watch for him, that he doesn’t have to


Without him bitching about AEW and his fanboys jerking off to it, he wouldn't get the numbers he does. Simple as. This thread is still around cause the hater on here will not let it die cause he's their patron saint.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> they could literally do (and kinda have done) something that WWE gets raked over the coals for and some of the same people who criticized WWE for it will try to find some different detail that makes it ‘great’ in AEW.


They aren't doing the 'same thing', some things are going to look similar because it's wrestling.

But the simple fact is, for many fans, WWE has X-Pac Heat. And complaining about it is only going to make it worse.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Beatles123 said:


> Coenette does NOT know better, and that is my stance and I stand on it. *He is the sum of everything I despise in wrestling*, so let me have that opinion and stop acting like I know nothing!



oddly enough work rate marks like yourself are everything i despise in wrestling. go watch ricochet and ospreay flip around like ballerinas if you are into that!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I listen to his podcasts and I don't agree with all his criticisms of AEW but there are certain things that he touches on that I agree with. I get a kick out of him trashing the product but he does give credit to guys that he likes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> reyfan said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair he reviews the show every week, the AEW affiliation stops there, he even said himself he's finding it hard to watch.
> ...


Not every reviewer has a 30+ year career and worked to success in so many positions as Corny. And not everyone is as good at explaining their ideas and basing them in reason. 

But if you find someone, sure. I’d like to hear Heyman do it if he left WWE. And so would most people here. Until he got pegged with being “out of touch” because he didn’t blow who he was supposed to. “He just wants it to be 911 Chokeslamming people all the time.” 



Tilon said:


> Saintpat said:
> 
> 
> > they could literally do (and kinda have done) something that WWE gets raked over the coals for and some of the same people who criticized WWE for it will try to find some different detail that makes it ‘great’ in AEW.
> ...


They make plenty of faux pas just like WWE. Yes, WWE has go away heat. Some are going to call AEW on their bullshit though.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> We can dismiss Corny’s specific criticisms, but his underlying message deserves attention:
> 
> “wrestling needs to be believable or it won’t work in the long-run”
> 
> ...


Please...You don't know what my situation is and you're in a whole other stratosphere. Stop. I ask you respectfully, stop.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tilon said:


> They aren't doing the 'same thing', some things are going to look similar because it's wrestling.
> 
> But the simple fact is, for many fans, WWE has X-Pac Heat. And complaining about it is only going to make it worse.


I’ve seen WWE get skewered for not offering health insurance and using wrestlers as independent contractors rather than making them employees. Suggest that AEW does the same and see what the response is.

If WWE went as many weeks with non-finishes or non-clean finishes in their main events as AEW, you’d see a lot more criticism.

If a tag team that was as popular as the boy and his dinosaur were literally winless this far after their debuts in WWE, they’d be considered buried. Haven’t seen a peep of a post saying ‘hey, how about they get a win sometime’ about them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Saintpat said:


> I’ve seen WWE get skewered for not offering health insurance and using wrestlers as independent contractors rather than making them employees. Suggest that AEW does the same and see what the response is.
> 
> If WWE went as many weeks with non-finishes or non-clean finishes in their main events as AEW, you’d see a lot more criticism.
> 
> If a tag team that was as popular as the boy and his dinosaur were literally winless this far after their debuts in WWE, they’d be considered buried. Haven’t seen a peep of a post saying ‘hey, how about they get a win sometime’ about them.


AEW could have really fucked Vince over by treating their employees like employees. It's a shame they didn't. 

You're exactly right about this, but people aren't always logical. In many ways, it's fine that AEW fans have a double-standard for how they grade. That's their prerogative. People are idiosyncratic creatures, and if you feel like giving a company a break for its bullshit and not giving one to another, that is fine. It's a bit annoying when you point it out and there's massive denial though, lol. 

Anyway, I came in here to talk about how hilarious and VICIOUS Cornette's take-down of Moxley/Omega was. Holy shit, lol. Did they really use baseball bats without actually hitting one another with it even though it's _an actual bludgeon_? Holy shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenny Omega skipped out on a promised date for ROH when Cornette was running it and Cornette has a grudge against him ever since.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I could listen to Cornette talk about pre 1995 wrestling forever.

Anything past that date, I'll pass.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Kenny Omega skipped out on a promised date for ROH when Cornette was running it and Cornette has a grudge against him ever since.


He's pretty impartial when it comes to judging talent though. Constantly calls Austin Aries out for being a piece of shit, but admits he is a great worker.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> Last time we saw Jim he came up to us, stuck his hand out & said, "Bucks! Ain't it crazy we got the only angle that people believe!?"
> 
> _- Matt Jackson, 2015_



I can't possibly take Corny 100% seriously about anything ever and am ashamed for anyone (wrestler, fan, etc.) who does, for or against him.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

It blows my mind how many of you hate reason....but too each their own.

I do not get the Corny hate, at all. He has his opinion. I tend to agree with him.

But even if I did not, he's got way more insight and knowledge to what really goes on than I do.

You don't like him, that's fine, but being so butthurt because some old dude does not agree with you?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Kenny Omega skipped out on a promised date for ROH when Cornette was running it and Cornette has a grudge against him ever since.





Greenlawler said:


> It blows my mind how many of you hate reason....but too each their own.
> 
> I do not get the Corny hate, at all. He has his opinion. I tend to agree with him.
> 
> ...


It's much easier to get mad at that source of reason than reflect on your own thinking, I guess.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jim Cornette has been in his get off my lawn period since the late 1990's.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Stephen90 said:


> Jim Cornette has been in his get off my lawn period since the late 1990's.


Except when he's not. Then he definitely is.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Stephen90 said:


> Jim Cornette has been in his get off my lawn period since the late 1990's.


and by get off my lawn, you mean......learn a darn thing. Okay


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I’ve seen WWE get skewered for not offering health insurance and using wrestlers as independent contractors rather than making them employees. Suggest that AEW does the same and see what the response is.
> 
> If WWE went as many weeks with non-finishes or non-clean finishes in their main events as AEW, you’d see a lot more criticism.
> 
> If a tag team that was as popular as the boy and his dinosaur were literally winless this far after their debuts in WWE, they’d be considered buried. Haven’t seen a peep of a post saying ‘hey, how about they get a win sometime’ about them.


WWE went as many weeks with non-finishes or non-clean Is not the same thing there is a difference
not the same thing


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim just accused Justin Roberts of something disgusting


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Adam Cool said:


> Jim just accused Justin Roberts of something disgusting


what was it? I remember them saying he was too cheerful last night but can't remember anything else.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Kenny Omega skipped out on a promised date for ROH when Cornette was running it and Cornette has a grudge against him ever since.


This is precisely why this piece of shit for an excuse for a human being was blackballed by organizations such ROH and EVEN MLW. He's stuck in his lame 80's worldview and assumes the world gives a fuck... when in reality, he's a piece of shit hater who's already giving NWA PR nightmare. He had better say thanks to AEW because a good portion of it's viewers came for Powerrr. But now Powerrr is drawing less and less every week. 
It will only be a matter of time before this idiot is blackballed by NWA and wrestling industry forever. Fuck his past accomplishments. 

The fact that he has gripes with made stars with huge following over PERSONAL backstage issues makes this idiot not even worth mentioning anymore. Like that newsletter stated, no one gives a fuck about this old fart and eventually his voice will be silenced. 

LOL @ him whining and crying like a little fucking bitch everytime I hear him. Be a man, fucking whiney complaining bitch. He sounds like a fucking girl going on a rant.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Fuck Jim Cornette. His voice is not important anymore. Can we close this thread?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL this dumb fuck shits on Moxley vs. Omega and has is all nicey and friendly with New Jack. (TBH probably because he was expecting New Jack to stab his ass -- but the servitude shit showed how his hypocrisy is nuclear.) Holding a grudge is a female trait. This fucktard has no business talking about MEN in NWA or whatever BS he's spinning. 

This alone along with past personal grudges proved he's not a MAN. But a whining, little bitch.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

But seriously... this guy is not worth anyone's attention or time. Mods please close this thread and banish it from existence if possible.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Adam Cool said:


> Jim just accused Justin Roberts of something disgusting


this generation really doesn't understand the concept of humor.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Gh0stFace said:


> Fuck Jim Cornette. His voice is not important anymore. Can we close this thread?


+1 for closing the thread.

Sick of hearing about/from this black hole. Suggest reopening thread if he pisses his pants when confronted by someone he's been trashing again, like Santino.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> what was it? I remember them saying he was too cheerful last night but can't remember anything else.


He said he looks like a child Molester


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

TheAppler said:


> this generation really doesn't understand the concept of humor.


Saying you would not let your child near him is insinuating shit he's a nonce, please explain where the comedy in the is?


----------



## modern myth (Nov 1, 2019)

I like Jim Cornette. He's got some strong opinions and pisses people off, but he's an entertaining guy. You just don't need to take everything he says seriously or personally. Jim's gonna be an obnoxious, loudmouth, opinionated old bastard until he the day he dies - just learn to enjoy his ramblings for what they are.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

I agree with him a lot of the time. After WCW and ECW folded and WWE started going downhill, I tried to get into some of the indy promotions of the time via tape traders, and couldn't, because it was all shitty looking guys doing fake looking highspot matches, and that's now become more or less the mainstream style, which sucks.

He is a carny, no doubt, selling Cult of Cornette certificates to put up on the wall. Presumably it comes with a lifetime guarantee of virginity because no woman who ever sees that is spreading them for you. There's a big difference in him from his shoot interview days, where he had something to talk about, and his podcast days where he has to make up stuff to talk about because he's on twice a week. He's playing all this Kenny Olivier, Jelly Janela stuff up for those purposes, to fill time. 

Still he's one of the most entertaining voices on wrestling and I love listening to his old school stories.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

roadkill_ said:


> +1 for closing the thread.
> 
> Sick of hearing about/from this black hole. Suggest reopening thread if he pisses his pants when confronted by someone he's been trashing again, like Santino.


yeah Im sure Cornette is gonna piss his pants when some goofy wrestler he doesnt respect confronts him. like Kenny Omega. what a joke.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornette is very entertaining and extremely knowledgeable about wrestling, but I don't agree with a lot of the shit he spews.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Schwartzxz said:


> yeah Im sure Cornette is gonna piss his pants when some goofy wrestler he doesnt respect confronts him. like Kenny Omega. what a joke.


Omega would fold Cornys fat ass in an actual fight, do you not remember him backing down from Santino?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Part of me thinks that Jim Cornette is putting on an act now. Like he's deliberately targeting AEW because he secretly wants to give them exposure but he can't be seen to like them because he's cultivated an image for himself as an old school guy with old fashioned wrestling views. 

Sometimes negativity can encourage people to take an interest in something. I don't know that's just a theory.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

One way or another he is my favourite wrestling related viewing/listening experience every week since the AEW vs NXT became a thing. I look forward to the Experience as much as both shows if not more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornette has one of the best podcasts and is more entertaining than most things in wrestling in 2019. I agree with him maybe 75% of the time. I can like people I disagree with on some fundamental things. Imagine that? He is right about Joey Ryan, Chuck Taylor, OC, Marko Stunt, The Young Bucks, and mostly about Joey Janela. I think Janela has a chance if he does less dangerous spots and goes to a gym. He does have charisma. I disagree with him on Kenny Omega. I am not a huge Omega fan, but he is a very talented worker and I look forward to seeing more. I can forgive past nonsense if you take things seriously today.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Riddle101 said:


> *Part of me thinks that Jim Cornette is putting on an act now*. Like he's deliberately targeting AEW because he secretly wants to give them exposure but he can't be seen to like them because he's cultivated an image for himself as an old school guy with old fashioned wrestling views.
> 
> Sometimes negativity can encourage people to take an interest in something. I don't know that's just a theory.


I don't buy that at all, I honestly think him and his lapdog Brian Last actually hate AEW with a passion, I honestly do. The fact that his two mortal enemies in Omega and Bucks have got a company up and running and has proven to be a success right now is killing him, you can just feel it in every pour of his body.

The fact his lap dog Last came out attacking Janela, like he ever stepped into a ring once in his life and telling a guy who's got over and had good matches that he shouldn't be on national TV. Get the hell out of it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I don't buy that at all, I honestly think him and his lapdog Brian Last actually hate AEW with a passion, I honestly do. The fact that his two mortal enemies in Omega and Bucks have got a company up and running and has proven to be a success right now is killing him, you can just feel it in every pour of his body.
> 
> The fact his lap dog Last came out attacking Janela, like he ever stepped into a ring once in his life and telling a guy who's got over and had good matches that he shouldn't be on national TV. Get the hell out of it.


He has praised many things in AEW and literally said MJF was better than he was as a talker. He is going to call out things he hates as should everyone. He turns his volume up on the things he says because he was a heel wrestling manager for decades and that is how you get over. I think he is right about the Bucks and wrong about Omega. It is pretty easy to like people I disagree with.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Gh0stFace said:


> But seriously... this guy is not worth anyone's attention or time. Mods please close this thread and banish it from existence if possible.


I don’t think censorship is the way to go — ‘he has a different opinion than us/me and doesn’t like the promotion I/we like, so let’s outlaw any threads on his opinion’ is a bad look.

I like AEW. I went to last week’s show in Nashville and gathered up four buddies from work to go with me and kinda had to talk two of them into giving AEW a try. But I don’t think it is flawless. I don’t think it should never be criticized.

The promotion itself says it welcomes criticism and wants to listen to the audience. Well that means people need to speak up about what they don’t like as much as they need to speak up about what they do like.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think censorship is the way to go — ‘he has a different opinion than us/me and doesn’t like the promotion I/we like, so let’s outlaw any threads on his opinion’ is a bad look.
> 
> I like AEW. I went to last week’s show in Nashville and gathered up four buddies from work to go with me and kinda had to talk two of them into giving AEW a try. But I don’t think it is flawless. I don’t think it should never be criticized.
> 
> The promotion itself says it welcomes criticism and wants to listen to the audience. Well that means people need to speak up about what they don’t like as much as they need to speak up about what they do like.


He does not even hate AEW, he hates some of the people and decisions in AEW just as he does in every company. He calls MLW matches and hates some of the people on there.

What is going on in society when we are equating criticism with hatred? Nothing in life is this black and white. There is nothing wrong with criticizing dumb stuff and AEW has done some dumb stuff. That does not make their product bad, and I am a fan. Like I said in another thread, can you name any episode of RAW or Nitro back in the AE that did not have a single bad segment?

He has bought every AEW PPV so he has spent money on them. He changed his podcast recording day so he could review AEW and NXT.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Its obvious Cornette opinion still matters. Why people including Meltzer and Joey Ryan responding to his comments?

I don't get the Joey Ryan dick wrestling and Tessa Blanchard wrestling men thing either. Its not funny or credible. I rather watch a squash match.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Cornette makes me laugh, I don’t take everything he says seriously, but he’s good for a laugh.

I know some think if only Cornette got a chance to lead a company, it would be the perfect show, but for as much knowledge as he has, Jim doesn’t have all the answers which his failures in wrestling also showed, but knowledgeable and funny, definitely.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Necrolust said:


> Cornette makes me laugh, I don’t take everything he says seriously, but he’s good for a laugh.
> 
> I know some think if only Cornette got a chance to lead a company, it would be the perfect show, but for as much knowledge as he has, Jim doesn’t have all the answers which his failures in wrestling also showed, but knowledgeable and funny, definitely.


To be fair, Smoky Mountain had Rick Rubin somewhat helping him but not a Tony Khan or Panda Energy. That's the only time he had "100 %" control over anything. His WWF,TNA,OVW,ROH days was just head of creative.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> He does not even hate AEW, he hates some of the people and decisions in AEW just as he does in every company. He calls MLW matches and hates some of the people on there.
> 
> *What is going on in society when we are equating criticism with hatred?* Nothing in life is this black and white. There is nothing wrong with criticizing dumb stuff and AEW has done some dumb stuff. That does not make their product bad, and I am a fan. Like I said in another thread, can you name any episode of RAW or Nitro back in the AE that did not have a single bad segment?
> 
> He has bought every AEW PPV so he has spent money on them. He changed his podcast recording day so he could review AEW and NXT.


I blame Bitchfork and Cinemasins and South Park
They taught Zoomers that being a Snarky cunt who criticises everything is "cool'


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> I blame Bitchfork and Cinemasins and South Park
> They taught Zoomers that being a Snarky cunt who criticises everything is "cool'


I have no idea what the first two things are but I think South Park has done some of the best work at examining society for the past 20+ years. One of the very few shows that actually gets better with age.


----------



## Uchiha Ghost (Nov 16, 2019)

lol, Jim Cornette is the man. I love how he shits on this charisma vacuum midgets.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I honestly love listening to Meltzer, Cornette, Bryan Alverez, everyone. They just have their own views on stuff and it's cool to see. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I have no idea what the first two things are but I think South Park has done some of the best work at examining society for the past 20+ years. One of the very few shows that actually gets better with age.


They also said some really dumb shit that they even had to apologize for 
Like them mocking Climate Change and accusing some parents of killing their own daughter only for that to be proven wrong as the real killer was found irl


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> They also said some really dumb shit that they even had to apologize for
> Like them mocking Climate Change and accusing some parents of killing their own daughter only for that to be proven wrong as the real killer was found irl


Mocking the hysteria some people have about climate change is not the same as denying it. Personally I think Al Gore did a lot of damage to the cause by making it political. I want to hear from scientists about science, not politicians.

Everyone makes mistakes and can change over time. Overall I think South Park has been amazing social commentary. That does not mean I like every episode.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Cornette is simply marketing the niche he found in the wrestling world.

He realized that shock value draws a lot of listeners so that's precisely what he is doing.

I am split on Cornette. I really get a kick out of his intense passion for the wrestling business, which is very evident. But it's a bit hypocritical when he so vociferously bashes certain wrestlers, since there's no way in hell that he could ever get in the ring and do what they do.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Omega would fold Cornys fat ass in an actual fight, do you not remember him backing down from Santino?


no because he told him to his face that he doesnt respect him and that he is a pussy among other things I dont remember now. he may have even threatened to slap him again. thats not backing down.

Corny aint a badass like he said it himself but he also aint afraid of these current day wrestlers.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Mocking the hysteria some people have about climate change is not the same as denying it. Personally I think Al Gore did a lot of damage to the cause by making it political. I want to hear from scientists about science, not politicians.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and can change over time. Overall I think South Park has been amazing social commentary. That does not mean I like every episode.


Ehh They did some decent ones but imo Them just like the Simpsons were too fucking biased about it, they come off as too self indulgent about their opinions and how people they disagree with are morons

Compare those two to King of The Hill where more often than not both sides get their voice heard and neither get portrayed as lunatics for their opinions, that show is much better


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Metalhead1 said:


> Cornette is simply marketing the niche he found in the wrestling world.
> 
> He realized that shock value draws a lot of listeners so that's precisely what he is doing.
> 
> I am split on Cornette. I really get a kick out of his intense passion for the wrestling business, which is very evident. But it's a bit hypocritical when he so vociferously bashes certain wrestlers, since there's no way in hell that he could ever get in the ring and do what they do.


I don't think he does what he does for shock value at all. In fact, his opinions are often predictable. The times that they're not, it's actually because he's got some higher train of thought going on. 

Cornette drew his money in wrestling. He's taken his bumps and he's put on the pounds and stressed them off busting his ass for the industry. I don't think his opinion should be dismissed just because he can't do a pirouette or whatever. 



roadkill_ said:


> +1 for closing the thread.
> 
> Sick of hearing about/from this black hole. Suggest reopening thread if he pisses his pants when confronted by someone he's been trashing again, like Santino.


Cornette screamed down his head at Santino. Yes he drew attention to the situation, which is common fucking sense, but pissed his pants? If anything, you can tell Santino doesn't know what to do when Cornette screams down at him. He makes himself scarce very quickly when others show up. Jesus, people are really deluded. 



Adam Cool said:


> Jim just accused Justin Roberts of something disgusting


Aaaaaaand we've got some more bullshit. He didn't accuse Roberts of shit. He did say that children shouldn't be around a man who presents themselves as that happy at all the time. Was it off-color? Sure. Cornette walked back immediately from it when Last reacted. But he didn't accuse him of shit. You are.



Gh0stFace said:


> LOL this dumb fuck shits on Moxley vs. Omega and has is all nicey and friendly with New Jack. (TBH probably because he was expecting New Jack to stab his ass -- but the servitude shit showed how his hypocrisy is nuclear.) Holding a grudge is a female trait. This fucktard has no business talking about MEN in NWA or whatever BS he's spinning.
> 
> This alone along with past personal grudges proved he's not a MAN. But a whining, little bitch.


He respects New Jack's promo ability and his aura as someone that people believe. They've also had their issues in the past. Yes, it is perfectly fine to shit on Omega and Moxley in isolation. I don't think Cornette would defend New Jack's garbage style either. You're really trying here. 



Riddle101 said:


> Part of me thinks that Jim Cornette is putting on an act now. Like he's deliberately targeting AEW because he secretly wants to give them exposure but he can't be seen to like them because he's cultivated an image for himself as an old school guy with old fashioned wrestling views.
> 
> Sometimes negativity can encourage people to take an interest in something. I don't know that's just a theory.


It's not an act. Cornette cares about wrestling and he sees how decades of work and people doing their best to keep it running get shit on with the death of kayfabe and a complete abandonment of psychology. 



looper007 said:


> I don't buy that at all, I honestly think him and his lapdog Brian Last actually hate AEW with a passion, I honestly do. The fact that his two mortal enemies in Omega and Bucks have got a company up and running and has proven to be a success right now is killing him, you can just feel it in every pour of his body.
> 
> The fact his lap dog Last came out attacking Janela, like he ever stepped into a ring once in his life and telling a guy who's got over and had good matches that he shouldn't be on national TV. Get the hell out of it.


They don't hate AEW, lol. Like anyone, they want it do well. They're just healthily sceptical and criticize the things that are bullshit, and there is plenty of bullshit. 

Janela looks like shit, can't work, doesn't understand how to structure a match and is a piece of shit to boot. What's wrong with calling out hacks that make something you like look like shit? 



Lheurch said:


> He does not even hate AEW, he hates some of the people and decisions in AEW just as he does in every company. He calls MLW matches and hates some of the people on there.
> 
> What is going on in society when we are equating criticism with hatred? Nothing in life is this black and white. There is nothing wrong with criticizing dumb stuff and AEW has done some dumb stuff. That does not make their product bad, and I am a fan. Like I said in another thread, can you name any episode of RAW or Nitro back in the AE that did not have a single bad segment?
> 
> He has bought every AEW PPV so he has spent money on them. He changed his podcast recording day so he could review AEW and NXT.


Some sanity!



USAUSA1 said:


> Its obvious Cornette opinion still matters. Why people including Meltzer and Joey Ryan responding to his comments?
> 
> I don't get the Joey Ryan dick wrestling and Tessa Blanchard wrestling men thing either. Its not funny or credible. I rather watch a squash match.


Jim Cornette is more relevant than Joey Ryan. The irrelevant shit is just thrown at him by "young guys" who don't want to deal with valid criticism. 



Necrolust said:


> Cornette makes me laugh, I don’t take everything he says seriously, but he’s good for a laugh.
> 
> I know some think if only Cornette got a chance to lead a company, it would be the perfect show, but for as much knowledge as he has, Jim doesn’t have all the answers which his failures in wrestling also showed, but knowledgeable and funny, definitely.


I don't think Cornette would work as the head of a company. Wrestling has chased away the people who won't sabotage a product. 



Adam Cool said:


> Ehh They did some decent ones but imo Them just like the Simpsons were too fucking biased about it, they come off as too self indulgent about their opinions and how people they disagree with are morons
> 
> Compare those two to King of The Hill where more often than not both sides get their voice heard and neither get portrayed as lunatics for their opinions, that show is much better


Great, another wall-sitting centrist. Not every opinion is created equal. And climate change is a political issue. Life is politics -- some people don't have the luxury of getting away from that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Cornette but for some reason he’s developed a personal vendetta against Omega and the Bucks.

He’s just being an ass hole.

He use to hate Hunter for fucking a corpse until he got his buddies in a fake wwe hof. 

Ultimately he’s an old man trying to stay relevant to an industry that’s past him by. Too bad since his commentary is awesome on Nwa power. Instead of being an asset to prowrestling he’s decided to be an antagonist.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

lesenfanteribles said:


> My only gripe with Cornette is he's still stuck in the past and things that used to work before doesn't really work now.


Have they been proven not to work now?


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Alexander_G said:


> Have they been proven not to work now?


His run in charge of ROH was pretty shit by all accounts.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Alexander_G said:


> Have they been proven not to work now?


Depends on where you look at it, from his perspective and from other people's perspective. I still respect his opinion though considering his experience.

While his two previous booking gigs (SMW and OVW) can be considered successful much of what made his booking work in the past is what backfired in ROH. I see that he tries a simple and logical style of booking that worked in the old regional territories but it's all about time and place. It can be argued that a simpler booking is actually a nice change from what is being offered these days but I think what he does is driving away the old fans while failing to capture new fans. 

If Paul Heyman still had ECW today, I don't think it would have continued to work as if it was in 1995.

To be fair to him, I'm also watching NWA Powerrr and I see the old vintage feel of the product which is a nice alternative but as a consumer is this the only pro wrestling that I want to see? I prefer to see a lot of different shows that have their own way of doing things. 

My gripe still stands though because I don't know until when this would last, how many companies has he been in before NWA Powerrr. To each their own I guess and that's my two cents.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jim Cornette is just as out of touch as vince.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Great, another wall-sitting centrist. Not every opinion is created equal. And climate change is a political issue. Life is politics -- some people don't have the luxury of getting away from that.


The Irony
South Park is the epitome of Le Enlightened Centrist, their entire philosophy is made by two sheltered Canadian Middle Class Cunts who think that anyone who has a strong opinion on anything is a moron. They popularized the mentality of "Who cares about Politics , both sides are bad so let's just smoke weed and watch cartman kill people"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Bananas said:


> Alexander_G said:
> 
> 
> > Have they been proven not to work now?
> ...


You can’t go in and book a promotion with that sort of fan base as a wrestling a promotion. 



Adam Cool said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Great, another wall-sitting centrist. Not every opinion is created equal. And climate change is a political issue. Life is politics -- some people don't have the luxury of getting away from that.
> ...


Yeah, and you are also saying that anyone with a strong opinion is a preachy cunt. I’m pretty sure the South Park guys have at least admitted they were on the wrong side of history.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

MaryChristine said:


> Jim Cornette is just as out of touch as vince.


I wouldn't go nearly that far. In some ways, Cornette is the most in touch person there is.

But certain weak spots, his opinion on Kenny and Seth, his EXTREME my way or the highway attitudes certainly make some of his opinions just as useless and out of touch as Vince.

I'll take Hunter and his booking/philosophy over them both. Better taste in wrestling while having a love of the history like Cornette, better taste in general than Vince. All of the strengths, none of the flaws.


----------



## Justin Edible (Nov 17, 2019)

He's forgotten more about wrestling than most of you guys will ever know, COrnette is far more educated about what makes good wrestling. Most of what he says about AEW is correct.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Justin Edible said:


> He's forgotten more about wrestling than most of you guys will ever know, COrnette is far more educated about what makes good wrestling. Most of what he says about AEW is correct.


You’re not only speaking truth, but you have the best username on these boards.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

They need to take the book away from Jazz hands Kenny for sure, JC talks about this every week. He has Britt Baker jerking the curtain and Rihooooooooooooo and the fat freddie mercury cosplayer going 25.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Justin Edible said:


> He's forgotten more about wrestling than most of you guys will ever know, COrnette is far more educated about what makes good wrestling. Most of what he says about AEW is correct.


Nah


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Bananas said:


> His run in charge of ROH was pretty shit by all accounts.


...except he’s responsible for booking the biggest money making feud in ROH history; Steen/Generico.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ceeder said:


> ...except he’s responsible for booking the biggest money making feud in ROH history; Steen/Generico.


And responsible for running them off the promotion. Both of them hated him.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> And responsible for running them off the promotion. Both of them hated him.


They were leaving anyways, he elevated them from opening match acts to main event indy draws. For two years, they main-evented anywhere they went including every PWG “outlaw mud show.”

Cornette is the first one to say he had to reign in Kevin and his ideas all the time, but knew there was money to be made and it paid off. 

You don’t have to be friends with everybody like AEW VPs are, you just need to be professional and work together to draw crowds.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Did you guys hear his review of the Mox Omega match? I thought he was about to have a stroke lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I don't think he does what he does for shock value at all. In fact, his opinions are often predictable. The times that they're not, it's actually because he's got some higher train of thought going on.
> 
> Cornette drew his money in wrestling. He's taken his bumps and he's put on the pounds and stressed them off busting his ass for the industry. I don't think his opinion should be dismissed just because he can't do a pirouette or whatever.


Not talking about dismissing his opinions because he can't do a friggin gymnastics or ballet pirouette. But when you vociferously bash and lambast wrestlers constantly, when you could never even dream of doing what they do in the ring, then that reeks of hypocrisy. Sure he's taken a bump or two, but he's never wrestled in an actual match like these guys do. 

And again, I never said his opinion should be dismissed. I've said that I admire his intense passion for wrestling and his shows are very entertaining. But he also bashes wrestlers so extremely and uses these comical one-liners to do so. And that it what I mean that what he does is for shock value; when he is brutally honest to the point of being very controversial, and using excessive comedy to bash the guys.


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

Why is there a thread about this old fart in the aew section. Like seriously...


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I dont know how people take this guy seriously, he's stuck in the 70's, he's stupidly bias towards certain wrestling acts like how Rollins cant do no wrong in his eyes despite bombing hard in everything he touches these days, where as omega cant ever do anything right because that one time he wrestled a child and exposed the business blah, blah..


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ceeder said:


> ...except he’s responsible for booking the biggest money making feud in ROH history; Steen/Generico.


LOL NO.

he hated the feud, he hated Steen, he hated Generico. the feud was 85% Steen and Generico and 15% ROH, btw the head booker used to be Pearce/ Delirious back then. Cornette was the head booker in the SBG-era, he was "their guy".

he thought both of them were useless (yet loved the shit outta Davey Richards and Mike F'N Bennett), he was trying to end the feud asap. it ended when he told Steen to lose some weight and come back. get your facts right there buddy.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> LOL NO.
> 
> he hated the feud, he hated Steen, he hated Generico. the feud was 85% Steen and Generico and 15% ROH, btw the head booker used to be Pearce/ Delirious back then. Cornette was the head booker in the SBG-era, he was "their guy".
> 
> he thought both of them were useless (yet loved the shit outta Davey Richards and Mike F'N Bennett), he was trying to end the feud asap. it ended when he told Steen to lose some weight and come back. get your facts right there buddy.


This.

People forget how much shit he gave Steen, Generico, Bucks and you wonder why they don't like him. This is the same man who recently said he thought Mike Bennett is a main eventer, the only thing he came close to main event is his wife's ass. The simple fact why Cornette dislikes those guys and Omega is they called him out for his ideas and didn't kiss his ass. Cornette is clearly a bitter old man. 

Did you see he blocked Brian Zane (Wrestling with Wregret) cause Zane didn't agree with his opinion that you should enjoy whatever wrestling you like lol. Also the stuff with Justin Roberts is liable and the Joshi women is racist. He's definitely rattled by AEW's success along with his lapdog Brian Last.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> I dont know how people take this guy seriously, he's stuck in the 70's, he's stupidly bias towards certain wrestling acts like how Rollins cant do no wrong in his eyes despite bombing hard in everything he touches these days, *where as omega cant ever do anything right because that one time he wrestled a child and exposed the business blah, blah..*


That is only the cover up for why he really hates him, him and Omega had problems in ROH and Omega is another guy who didn't buy in to his bullshit booking. The wrestling a child and exposing the business thing is only a cover up for the real reason.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

looper007 said:


> This.
> 
> People forget how much shit he gave Steen, Generico, Bucks and you wonder why they don't like him. This is the same man who recently said he thought Mike Bennett is a main eventer, the only thing he came close to main event is his wife's ass. The simple fact why Cornette dislikes those guys and Omega is they called him out for his ideas and didn't kiss his ass. Cornette is clearly a bitter old man.
> 
> Did you see he blocked Brian Zane (Wrestling with Wregret) cause Zane didn't agree with his opinion that you should enjoy whatever wrestling you like lol. Also the stuff with Justin Roberts is liable and the Joshi women is racist. He's definitely rattled by AEW's success along with his lapdog Brian Last.


bro. right after he released the Bucks because "their flights were too expensive", he brought in THE HEADBANGERS. i repeat. THE. HEAD. BANGERS.
new stars (KO, Cole, Ciampa) were bland and no one cared about them. the fanbase turned on the product. and don't even get me started with WGTT. so, so, so painfully bad.

people's memory are short af. read this article for a reminder: https://bleacherreport.com/articles/1366899-jim-cornette-out-as-roh-booker-what-went-wrong


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a dream last night this dude died.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Saying you would not let your child near him is insinuating shit he's a nonce, please explain where the comedy in the is?



He jokingly said Roberts looked like a pedophile. He wasn't seriously suggesting that Justin was one. It's like saying someone looks like a school shooter you aren't seriously saying that a person is a school shooter.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Metalhead1 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he does what he does for shock value at all. In fact, his opinions are often predictable. The times that they're not, it's actually because he's got some higher train of thought going on.
> ...


Except he has been in matches, produced talent and trained them. He knows what the fuck he is doing. He doesn’t need to “wrestle like them,” because he knows how to do far, far more with less. 

Jim Ross, Bobby Heenan, Jim Barnett, Paul Heyman — although Heenan worked, these are guys you would listen to the professional opinions of despite them never doing anything that would get 6.8 stars from Meltzer. Cornette is in that class. 



Dizzie said:


> I dont know how people take this guy seriously, he's stuck in the 70's, he's stupidly bias towards certain wrestling acts like how Rollins cant do no wrong in his eyes despite bombing hard in everything he touches these days, where as omega cant ever do anything right because that one time he wrestled a child and exposed the business blah, blah..


He wasn’t even in the business in the 70’s. Nice way to disqualify your opinion. 

He criticizes Omega because the base isn’t there. And it isn’t. With Rollins, he sees the fundamentals and how he should be presented, not the WWE product. 



EmbassyForever said:


> ceeder said:
> 
> 
> > ...except he’s responsible for booking the biggest money making feud in ROH history; Steen/Generico.
> ...


Yeah, because those guys weren’t assholes and would have far more value to professional wrestling should it be produced right. Again, he sees what can be done with people. I don’t get Bennett myself, but I bet if he were on AEW, people would be gushing over him. 

He thought Steen and Generico were talented guys. He just thought they were pains in the ass. This has been validated by how they have been received in WWE (see: Sami Zayn’s gimmick). Generico also wouldn’t sign a contract. He wanted Steen and Lethal because he could see the long-term good. 



looper007 said:


> EmbassyForever said:
> 
> 
> > LOL NO.
> ...


Steen and Generico have been covered. The Bucks were expensive and didn’t mean shit. It’s also unlikely they mean shit even now. They didn’t in Japan. These carnies would work with Cornette in a second. If The Revival jump, I bet they try to get him as a mouthpiece. 

Why would AEW’s “success” rattle Corny and Last? That makes zero sense. You do know that Cornette was consulted by Tony Khan and he tried to help them out, right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jim Cornette is someone I can listen to rant and rave about anything because, whether I agree with it or not, at least its funny. 

However, he is clearly out of touch and outdated. He's right a lot of times when it comes to actual show structure and Wrestling 101 stuff, but as far as choosing top talents and who to push, he's clearly behind the times. 

He also holds onto grudges for way too long. Obviously his beef with Omega and The Bucks comes from his past experiences with working with them, so when he critiques their matches and their style, it is clear to people that this is him trying to stick it to people that pissed him off in the past. I mean with Omega, he constantly brings up jobbing to an 8 year old girl or whatever, and I honestly would have never heard of that ever happening if Jim didn't bring so much attention to it. 

And then there is Vince Russo...I mean what else is there to say. For the most part, Jimmy is not wrong about Vince Russo, but he takes it to such a degree that it borders on psychotic obsession to where even the biggest Russo haters will go "Dude...calm down", lol. 

But, that's Jimmy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TripleG said:


> Jim Cornette is someone I can listen to rant and rave about anything because, whether I agree with it or not, at least its funny.
> 
> However, he is clearly out of touch and outdated. He's right a lot of times when it comes to actual show structure and Wrestling 101 stuff, but as far as choosing top talents and who to push, he's clearly behind the times.
> 
> ...


Until very recently Omega vs. the girl was the first video that popped up when you searched Omega’s name. Now it’s further down the list, and a video about Konnan and a Moxley segment have more views, but it’s still above everything Omega ever did with New Japan. 

Corny keeps bringing it up because it’s a big reason people can’t take wrestling seriously and it’s in the gutter. And clearly that is Omega’s philosophy, so his whole “that was years ago” thing is bullshit. He sees nothing wrong with it. 

Austin Aries has repeatedly been brought up as an example. Shawn Michaels is another. Corny does not need to like you to admit you’re talented. His criticisms of Omega’s work are not linked to him as a person.

Take it from someone who finds Omega and The Bucks as boring as a Michael Bay movie: There are plenty of people who don’t like them in the ring.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Another great episode of the Drive-Thru. Corny answers the Justin Roberts outrage and talks about a potential Revival/AEW future, free agents, life as a teenage photographer and even superheroes. I think we should turn this great thread into the ''Jim Cornette Tribute thread''.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ^ Another great episode of the Drive-Thru. Corny answers the Justin Roberts outrage and talks about a potential Revival/AEW future, free agents, life as a teenage photographer and even superheroes. I think we should turn this great thread into the ''Jim Cornette Tribute thread''.


LMAO no thanks. This is the "Fuck Jim Cornette" thread. If I had it my way, mods would allow my request and banish this thread and this fucktard's existence from this forum. He's not worth my attention. Like I'm going to listen to him bitch and complain for another hour. He needs to find something more constructive to do with his time. He spent 5 minutes praising Jericho/MJF and spent 24 minutes bitching and complaining about Kenny vs. Mox. He's a bitter, bitch-made, old ass fucktard who's not worth listening to.

Thanks!


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> LMAO no thanks. This is the "Fuck Jim Cornette" thread. If I had it my way, mods would allow my request and banish this thread and this fucktard's existence from this forum. He's not worth my attention. Like I'm going to listen to him bitch and complain for another hour. He needs to find something more constructive to do with his time. He spent 5 minutes praising Jericho/MJF and spent 24 minutes bitching and complaining about Kenny vs. Mox. He's a bitter, bitch-made, old ass fucktard who's not worth listening to.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree, is Cornette employees by AEW? Nope, is Cornette breaking any news regarding AEW? Nope again. 

Cornette is just a washed up 80s manager that uses aew to promote his shitty podcast. Stupid we have a dedicated thread someone not even affiliated with the company in an way whatsoever


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Except he has been in matches, produced talent and trained them. He knows what the fuck he is doing. He doesn’t need to “wrestle like them,” because he knows how to do far, far more with less.
> 
> Jim Ross, Bobby Heenan, Jim Barnett, Paul Heyman — although Heenan worked, these are guys you would listen to the professional opinions of despite them never doing anything that would get 6.8 stars from Meltzer. Cornette is in that class.


I can concede some of your points. As I've said before, I am split on Cornette; I am not vociferously against the guy.

In fact, I do admire certain qualities about him. He does have an undeniable passion for wrestling and has quite a history in the business. He does know his shit and he is very witty and engaging on his show. It is entertaining to listen to.

What I had was only a relatively minor gripe about when he goes overboard in bashing guys. Like when he criticizes guys who are in relatively good shape, when he could never come close to being in their kind of shape. And he does go out of his way to bash certain guys, just because it sounds controversial and draws in listeners. 

But again, I do not harbor any type of hatred or ill will towards Cornette. Hell, I even enjoy listening to the guy. I'm just mentioning his not so good qualities, as well as his good ones.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll just be honest:

1. I'm just like COrnette in that I used to put myself in danger to maneuver an antenna just to watch any wrestling show I could
2. He's a tag team god. He knows how to develop them
3. He is probably the only one who can be classified as "Wrestling HIstorian"
4. He's stuck in the past. Sometimes that can be good to have, but mostly it means he doesn't understand it doesn't make money anymore
5. He's abrasive. As a heel, this can be a great trait. As a businessman, it means people want you dead.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920
Jim Cornette's comment that offended fans was, "Trevor Murdoch is the only person who can strap a bucket of fried chicken to his back and ride a motorscooter across Ethiopia."


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why are people such pussies


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920
> Jim Cornette's comment that offended fans was, "Trevor Murdoch is the only person who can strap a bucket of fried chicken to his back and ride a motorscooter across Ethiopia."


LOL!!! Time to let NWA let go of this fucktard. Looks like they learned their lesson the hard way...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Is he worth all the hassle, would NWA suffer without him around. I don't think they would. They probably gain more fans who are turned off by this man. Nothing surprises me what comes out of this guy's mouth.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/KEEMSTAR/status/1196966813030064128

Even the gnome Keemstar is tweeting about this, I suspect this is going to blow up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Why are people such pussies


People are pussies because jim cornette said something racist as fuck? The fuck was the moron thinking? That joke isn't even funny just racist as hell


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

It's not worth it. A small company like NWA doesn't need an anchor like Cornette constantly torpedoing them trying to get a bigger audience. Just fire the guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Death Rider said:


> People are pussies because jim cornette said something racist as fuck? The fuck was the moron thinking? That joke isn't even funny just racist as hell


Ethiopia is a country who had and still have a lot of famine.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Somebody in post-production wants Cornette gone - I mean it's not a live show and the remark was allowed to air. I mean it's either that or the folks in post-production saw nothing wrong with it either. 

And if it was just a starvation thing an nothing racial why use fried chicken? Why not a steak?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Death Rider said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people such pussies
> ...


Not that, people offended by petty shit all over the internet


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Ethiopia is a country who had and still have a lot of famine.



I think it's the fried chicken comment that makes it offensive. If you're American, you know (or should) know the connotations.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > shandcraig said:
> ...


What he said was racist as fuck so no the petty shit comment has no relevance here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Death Rider said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


Chill


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

llj said:


> I think it's the fried chicken comment that makes it offensive. If you're American, you know (or should) know the connotations.


Well i'm french so no i don't know the connotations.

I you say the exacte same thing in France the problem will be about the famine.

Well in France we can laugh about everything so he would not have any problem.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

llj said:


> I think it's the fried chicken comment that makes it offensive. If you're American, you know (or should) know the connotations.


Yep. Say Steak instead of fried chicken and it's a crass remark but not racist.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Somebody in post-production wants Cornette gone - I mean it's not a live show and the remark was allowed to air. I mean it's either that or the folks in post-production saw nothing wrong with it either.
> 
> And if it was just a starvation thing an nothing racial why use fried chicken? Why not a steak?


I agree with you, if Lagana, Corgan, and any other top management watched the show giving it their approval since it was already taped and commentary could have been fixed via post-production, someone wanted him in trouble. I don't always agree with Jimbo, the guy can be off his rocker but is a good commentator, seems to still have a decent wrestling mind, and probably still show a thing or two on how to be a manager. I grew up watching the guy in the 80's, he definitely has his issues over the years and is a racist fuck, but this you can't fully place the blame on him when everything gets post produced in the NWA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There is zero doubt that this was a full on racial remark. Don't kid yourself if you think differently.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's "funny" that depending on where you live things will or will not be racist and will be offensive for different reasons.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> There is zero doubt that this was a full on racial remark. Don't kid yourself if you think differently.


The stuff he said about the Joshi wrestlers in AEW, was borderline. 

Also the comment on Justin Roberts for me was uncalled for. 

But the sad thing you will see his fan boys defend him and say "it's him joking" and "looking for views". 

Get out of here, the guy is a sexist and racist.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what happened with Cornette? I've been out all day and now just seeing this explode wtf


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Pretty damn funny, honestly. But we're in the age of That's Not Funny.

The funniest part is that his own political 'allies' are going to try to ruin him over this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920
> Jim Cornette's comment that offended fans was, "Trevor Murdoch is the only person who can strap a bucket of fried chicken to his back and ride a motorscooter across Ethiopia."


I think this was intended as an "Ethiopians are malnourished" joke, which is in itself extremely insensitive but being informed by the racist opinion of black people loving fried chicken. (Granted, I am blindingly white and I love fried chicken too, so I've never really gotten this stereotype)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Can someone explain to me what happened with Cornette? I've been out all day and now just seeing this explode wtf


Basically he said trevor Murdoch is so tough he can drive through Ehtopia on a motorbike with fried chicken on the back. Some video editor either thought that was ok or missed it and NWA power got made private due to the comments.



Tilon said:


> Pretty damn funny, honestly. But we're in the age of That's Not Funny.
> 
> The funniest part is that his own political 'allies' are going to try to ruin him over this.


Go on then. Why is the joke funny?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> Basically he said trevor Murdoch is so tough he can drive through Ehtopia on a motorbike with fried chicken on the back. Some video editor either thought that was ok or missed it and NWA power got made private due to the comments


Oh my fucking god, that's awful. Especially considering NWA Power already looks like low tier budget trash, associating with comments like that is just retarded as fuck.

Didn't they tape this shit all in one shot like weeks ago? The whole production team and Lagana should be embarrassed, and to no ones surprise, Cornette is a scumbag.

I saw Lagana's tweet, yeah, it was a fucking error that you guys had WEEKS to fix and no one on the team thought it was a bad idea? Wtf?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Isn't Cornette the "funny doesn't draw money" guy? Always burying comedy segments on his podcasts? Why is he cracking really lame jokes like this anyway?

Also, he buries Kevin Owens for being fat but Trevor Murdoch has the same physique and doesn't have the kindness to wear a shirt...


----------



## denise cook (Nov 20, 2019)

i laughed but im also not a pussy soooooo


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> Go on then. Why is the joke funny?


Ethiopian jokes were very popular back in the 90's. The meme was always that they were all starving. They'll kill over food, especially chicken, which everyone thinks is delicious, not just black people.

Gonna cancel me now?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm sure he meant it as a joke. But in this hypersensitive day and age, stuff like that is going to demand consequences. It will be interesting to see what Billy Corgan decides to do with Cornette.

I bet Kenny Omega and the Bucks are laughing their butts off right now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tilon said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then. Why is the joke funny?
> ...


But why is it funny? Go on explain why the joke is funny. And why did he use fried chicken? Why not a steak? If the joke is so funny should be easy to explain


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Isn't Cornette the "funny doesn't draw money" guy? Always burying comedy segments on his podcasts? Why is he cracking really lame jokes like this anyway?
> 
> Also, he buries Kevin Owens for being fat but Trevor Murdoch has the same physique and doesn't have the kindness to wear a shirt...


Excellent points!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jim was joking. It was supposed to be funny. If it was or wasnt shouldn't be relevant to his intent. But the internet hates Jim because of his opinions on modern wrestling so their gonna call for his head.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

didn't bother me; I knew it would trigger people though. I know how ppl get in their feelings these days.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

No one gave a crap about Powerrr until now.

Shame.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Death Rider said:


> But why is it funny? Go on explain why the joke is funny. And why did he use fried chicken? Why not a steak? If the joke is so funny should be easy to explain


Because if a guy can go through Ethiopia with fried chicken on his back and come out unscathed then he's someone people didn't want to mess with. 

Not accounting for the fact that you're socially retarded, you likely understand the humor in it and are being an intentional dipshit to try and spring some "gotcha" trap.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Ethiopian jokes were very popular back in the 90's. The meme was always that they were all starving. They'll kill over food, especially chicken, which everyone thinks is delicious, not just black people.
> 
> Gonna cancel me now?


Jim Cornette is from the south and worked in the territories he knows what the racial connotation of using fried chicken in that context means


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Because if a guy can go through Ethiopia with fried chicken on his back and come out unscathed then he's someone people didn't want to mess with.
> 
> Not accounting for the fact that you're socially retarded, you likely understand the humor in it and are being an intentional dipshit to try and spring some "gotcha" trap.


Def. trying to flip the script. cancel culture 101.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196967991776292869


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> But why is it funny? Go on explain why the joke is funny. And why did he use fried chicken? Why not a steak? If the joke is so funny should be easy to explain


It's not funny. He's just a racist fucking bigot fucktard.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I'm over the offense thing. At some point it's a waste of time and energy wasting "outrage" on some dude who's said way dumber stuff in the past.


When I heard it live I chuckled and said "oh that's gonna make someone mad." 

I'm getting too old for this crap.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > But why is it funny? Go on explain why the joke is funny. And why did he use fried chicken? Why not a steak? If the joke is so funny should be easy to explain
> ...


People actually defending this :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> People actually defending this :heston


I'm a bit surprised but not too much. You have to be naive or intentionally obtuse to pretend that isn't a racial remark. fpalm


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Death Rider said:


> People actually defending this :heston


Yes, you must come to terms that there are people you share the planet with that don't clutch their breast and go into convulsions when somebody says something that isn't saccharine and carefully prechewed for your viewing digestion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My soft post I made a few weeks ago seriously works for some of you people holy shit. You’d all cancel Austin and Rock today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > People actually defending this <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Ok boomer :heston


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's a racist comment, and it was stupid for him to even say it, let alone weird they didn't bother to edit it off before putting up the show. 

Regardless of if you're going to cry about "cancel culture" or people being "overly outraged," it doesn't take away from the fact that it's a dumb comment to even make, and really not the first, second, or probably way more he's made.

It's really easy... just don't be racist.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, basically exhibit z that Cornette, while funny at times, is an asshole.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> So, basically exhibit z that Cornette, while funny at times, is an asshole.


I think he's long gone past funny, it's sad and pathetic and cruel really. the stuff he said about Justin Roberts and Emi Sakura was nasty and just down right mean spirited. I'm surprised many women wrestler's want to work with the man considering what he's been saying.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Racial humor is a thing and making a racial based joke doesn't make someone a racist. Chappelle did the same thing recently and everyone cried about it. People are soft nowadays.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

looper007 said:


> I think he's long gone past funny, it's sad and pathetic and cruel really. the stuff he said about Justin Roberts and Emi Sakura was nasty and just down right mean spirited. I'm surprised many women wrestler's want to work with the man considering what he's been saying.


I’ve never liked Cornette. Annoying loudmouth


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Death Rider said:


> Ok boomer :heston


That's a sick burn from a grown man with a cartoon avatar.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It's a racist comment, and it was stupid for him to even say it, let alone weird they didn't bother to edit it off before putting up the show.
> 
> Regardless of if you're going to cry about "cancel culture" or people being "overly outraged," it doesn't take away from the fact that it's a dumb comment to even make, and really not the first, second, or probably way more he's made.
> 
> It's really easy... just don't be racist.


It's dumb. But so what?




It's not important.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

To think people wouldn't have been offended as much if Cornette didn't add fried chicken into the joke.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

People are pussies.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> People are pussies.


and a good ol boy from the south might be a bit racist. more news at 11.

i dont even like cornette but this outrage mob stuff is lame no matter who its directed at.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Ethiopians don't even like KFC , their food is a lot better


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

White people should have no business claiming that certain comments aren't offensive. Some of you look like GEEKS defending his comments last night.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> White people should have no business claiming that certain comments aren't offensive. Some of you look like GEEKS defending his comments last night.


Have you seen pics from Cornette's shows? 
His entire audience were basically fatasses who probably never showered in Months , I bet most of them are the type to call people racial Slurs online then In Real Life hurl to the other side of the Street the moment they see a Black man


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

We've hit some real societal decline when a Kenny Omega fan holds contempt for geeks while a furry comments on personal hygiene.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He resigned.

https://twitter.com/nwa/status/1197167033974218759


----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

bradatar said:


> He resigned.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nwa/status/1197167033974218759


I wonder if he's gonna acknowledge it on his podcast.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He's not coming to AEW anytime soon, therefore no need to discuss Jim Cornette in this section.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Maybe this is the right thread?


----------

